#ayatana 2009-09-14
<MacSlow> hm
<MacSlow> This might be a very odd question here... but can anybody recommend a OSX irc-client that's close to xchat in terms of UI?
 * MacSlow feels filthy :) 
<tedg> Wow, these guys are taking the OCAL interface, throwing it through Google Translate, and making it so that you can do a keyword search in French for clipart.
<MDC1> 'lo all
<MDC1> about https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/301552 - would we also like to see the orig path as well?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 301552 in nautilus "in trash: show delete-date " [Unknown,Confirmed] 
<mac_v> MDC1: that would be nice
<MDC1> mac_v, would it bother a lot if the options were availble when you're NOT in trash:// ?
<mac_v> why do you want to show when not in trash? is it not possible to show only for files in the trash?
<mac_v> MDC1: maybe in the ribbon?
<mac_v> when user selects the file , the orig path can be shown
<MDC1> as the columns is not per folder i think i'll have to create a complete new view for the trash to make it possible....
<MDC1> ah.. you mean the statusbar?
<MDC1> hmm.. is that really a good idea?
<mac_v> MDC1: no , the ribbon on the top.. where the "empty trash" button is present , the left side is empty anyway
<Guest61208> DanRabbit1, hey
<davidsiegel> DanRabbit1, I did a lot of thinking about status icons
<MDC1> mac_v, that area has never been used as per file actions before... so i don't think so...
<mac_v> MDC1: it doesnt have to include actions , just to display the original location... but if its not allowed :(
<mac_v> davidsiegel: the empathy ones?
<davidsiegel> no, the ones used in the status menu
<MDC1> mac_v, almost the same ... per file info...
<mac_v> davidsiegel: the "man" in various actions?
<mac_v> or the triangle ... circle?
<davidsiegel> mac_v latter
<mac_v> davidsiegel: could you check the latest rev...
<MDC1> mac_v, when sorting on deleted time - would you still want the folders to be at the top?
<MDC1> or davidsiegel^
<mac_v> MDC1: nope... if its sorted by deleted time, shouldnt matter if its a folder or not
<mac_v> MDC1: you asked for list view right?
<MDC1> mac_v, every other other option does sort with folders first..
<MDC1> yes, listview
<MDC1> mac_v, nevermind.. seems i got that boolean from *above*
<mac_v> MDC1: thats because of the option "sort folders before files"
<MDC1> mac_v, ahh, thanks.. then i won't touch it ;-)
<MDC1> mac_v, name of trash time column? "Deleted"? "Trashed"?
<mac_v> MDC1: huh? you have a column "deleted" ... or is is "delete date/time"
<mac_v> is it*
<MDC1> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31759573/trash-deleted.png
<MDC1> sorry, i just took for granted you seen it ;-)
<mac_v> MDC1: it would be better if its "Deleted on"
<mac_v> MDC1: also... why is the date modified column shown? it seems unnecessary
<MDC1> is that also ok if the column is empty (when showing that icon in non trash:// folder)?
<MDC1> mac_v, it's configurated to show modified
<mac_v> MDC1: cant the trash be confired to show a specific number columns ? separate form the rest?   similar to how we can set different views for different folders?
<mac_v> configured*
<MDC1> mac_v, that's my wish, but it seems the columns configured is not per folder
<mac_v> showing an empty column in any location is not good ;)
<MDC1> mac_v, nope, but it can be hidden as default..
<mac_v> MDC1: so if its hidden as default , it can be set to display only for the trash?
<MDC1> not only
<mac_v> hrm..
<mac_v> MDC1: hehe ...  i think thats why nautilus devs havent implemented it until now ;p
<MDC1> mac_v, probably ...
<MDC1> mac_v, http://mejlamej.nu/trash.png
<mac_v> MDC1: looks good :) , but it is better as "Deleted on" , and why is it listing "CEST" ? that neednt be there
<MDC1> mac_v, i'll change to Deleted on, CEST - no idea - i'm using the same code as mod time and friends..
<MDC1> mac_v, probably a localization setting somewhere in the system
<mac_v> MDC1: hmm.. does the date accessed / date modified show the "CEST" ? those dont show zone for me 
<MDC1> mac_v, in my swedish setup i have "fre 15 maj 2009 19.16.13"
<MDC1> yep.. 
<mac_v> oh , maybe you have it setup as such ;)
<MDC1> mac_v, see this one http://launchpadlibrarian.net/31759573/trash-deleted.png
<MDC1> well, me and me, its standard ubuntu setup
<MDC1> us setting i think
<mac_v> yeah , must be some time setting somewhere ;)
<mac_v> MDC1: there is an option "Choose the order of information to appear in this folder"
<mac_v> that must mean each folder can have different settings
<mac_v> MDC1: Edit > visible columns ... you get that option
<MDC1> mac_v, HA - that one is super buggy
<MDC1> double click the options and it will get out of sync
<mac_v> MDC1: so what you need to do is to simply set the custom order for the trash , bugs can be solved later ;p
<MDC1> hmmm.. wonder how..
<mac_v> MDC1: the custom order must be stored somewhere... gconf? 
<MDC1> or the magick nautilus store..
<MDC1> now converted to some gvfs structure i know little about
<MDC1> mac_v, was your column chooser buggy?
<MDC1> mac_v, ~/.nautilus/metafiles/migrated-to-gvfs - the meta files for each folder used to be here...
<mac_v> MDC1: it is a bit buggy, in the sense , the chooser doesnt change immediately on changing  , it needs to be opened again for the setting to take place... or refreshed
<MDC1> mac_v, but sometimes it changes.. and gets out sync
<mac_v> MDC1: its a bit buggy , but thats not your fault ;)
<MDC1> nope, and that feels good ;-)
<MDC1> mac_v, however, even if we don't set a default to show "deleted on" the option is there and that was what the bug was all about - right?
<mac_v> MDC1: rather than having it as an option in the prefs, it would be better to show it as default :)
<MDC1> mac_v, list view isn't the default anyway...
<MDC1> mac_v, or .. if you find the gconf entry - lemme know ;-)
<mac_v> MDC1: hmm... true... so no probs for you ;)
<MDC1> let's start with this and see what the nautilus devs has to say..
#ayatana 2009-09-15
 * MacSlow -> lunch
#ayatana 2009-09-16
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<mac_v> bratsche: hi.. you around?
<mac_v> right now xsplash , overrides usplash and doesnt display the processes which are loading during boot[the ones which appear on removing the "quiet" from the kernel line] , is there any way to view them with xsplash?
<bratsche> mac_v: Oh, where it says like "now starting foo"?
<mac_v> yeah... the starting xyz .... OK/failed
<bratsche> mac_v: No, xsplash won't do that right now.
<mac_v> for the final version it sounds good , but since we are testing only way to check , of anything has failed , is going back to logs
<mac_v> oh :(
<mac_v> bratsche: any future plans?
<mac_v> for karmic+1 atleast ;)
<bratsche> I'm not sure that it will ever be in xsplash, to be honest.  I think Mark and the design team want to move in the opposite direction.  A typical user doesn't know wtf dbus or avahi is, for example.
<mac_v> yeah , the basic idea is good
<bratsche> mac_v: For Karmic+1 the major feature to be added was going to be an OS switcher, so if you're in the middle of booting into Ubuntu then you could decide that you really wanted to boot into something else and you can just do it from there.
<mac_v> bratsche: BUT , aernt we reducing features , by removing that option
<bratsche> mac_v: You mean the feature to display what part of the system is starting up?
<mac_v> hehe , yeah ;)
<bratsche> mac_v: Maybe.  But I'm not the person who decides how it's supposed to work.  My job is to implement what Mark and the design team tell me to implement. ;)
<mac_v> ;p
<bratsche> I expect they might argue that it's okay to drop features if it makes the system more usable or less cryptic looking for their target audience.
<mac_v> bratsche: a side effect is... the shutdown will display the processes and not the boot , [since xsplash works only during boot]... for a recent alpha bug , i noticed that the disks were not unmounting on shutdown , hence i could do it
<mac_v> BTW , why no xslpash for shutdown?
<mac_v> splash*
<bratsche> I've heard it suggested that we may add it.
<mac_v> bratsche: you mean the xsplash for shutdown? ^ .. add it for karmic or for +1
<bratsche> It's too late for Karmic, but maybe in +1
<mac_v> :)
<mac_v> bratsche: thanks for the info... do poke sabdfl for *not* dropping the option ;)
<bratsche> I'll let you do that.  I'm not eager to add more work for myself in xsplash. :)
<mac_v> hehe  ,ok  ;)
<bratsche> Karmic+1 I'm hoping to be focusing on gtk+ more.
 * mac_v waiting for rbga too
<mac_v> !grub2
<ubot4> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<davidbarth> mac_v: displaying the name of the system that is starting sounds like a good idea yes; for karmic+1 though; not sure if we would list the version of the kernel that is used however, that would be quite cryptic for users, except if they explicitely selected a non-default kernel
<mac_v> davidbarth: you meant "name of the system *process*" , right? i was mentioning about this option > GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" , removing the "quiet" shows the messages during boot... if so great :) ....  Interesting idea though, about not showing the kernel versions...how are you planning to replace the kernel numbers that are listed in grub?
<davidbarth> mac_v: no real plan yet; that's something to think about; but the metadata in grub should contain enough information
<mac_v> nice idea though ,looking forward :)
<djsiegel> DanRabbit1, ping
<MDC1> DanRabbit, you don't happen to know where to get the background from this screenshot? http://lh3.ggpht.com/_FJH0hYZmVtc/SrEl1vZzvGI/AAAAAAAAC1s/Me2At5_OJM8/s1600-h/dust-0917-screenshot-preview%5B4%5D.jpg
<DanRabbit> MDC1: no :( sorry
<MDC1> DanRabiit, np, did you get my mail?
<mac_v> DanRabbit: heya ;)
<DanRabbit> hey there
<DanRabbit> MDC1: which mail?
<MDC1> hmm.. maybe it wasn't you - sorry ;)
<mac_v> DanRabbit: which version of the user-away do you  like ?
<mac_v> its in the 22px folder
<DanRabbit> Haven't checked yet :/
<DanRabbit> I'm about to leave for work in like 10 mins
<mac_v> DanRabbit: hehe , yeah David was in here asking for you told him , you are super busy :)
<MDC1> and i'm about to go to bed in 2 sec :-)
<DanRabbit> haha
<DanRabbit> MDC1: What's your email addresS?
<MDC1> m...@mejlamej.nu
<DanRabbit> OH
<DanRabbit> lol
<DanRabbit> Id didn't realize it was you!
<DanRabbit> I'm actually replying to your email right now ;)
<MDC1> i'd figured it was you but wasn't absolutly sure ;-) i'm off to bed.. see ya!
<DanRabbit> night
<DanRabbit> Alright I'm off again :/
<DanRabbit> bye everyone
#ayatana 2009-09-17
<SiDi> MacSlow: mind if i write a patch for lp 431200 ? :D
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 431200 in notify-osd "gravity gconf setting has no effect at startup " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431200
<MacSlow> SiDi, nope
<SiDi> MacSlow: epic one line patch attached
<SiDi> i'm in a c programming course x_x might gotta leave irc
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * MacSlow -> capoeira
<arand> Is the "Progressively intrusive update notifications upon time"  something which is in the works for karmic(/+1)? Or still an idea afloat?
<mac_v> arand: that wiki page is just for ideas ;)
<arand> mac_v: Ok, so no decisions then, and most likely no change in update notification behaviour for karmic?
<mac_v> nope
<mac_v> arand: but mpt is the person handling update modification , he'd be the best person to confirm it 
<arand> ok, well, still one of my pet peeves, but kind of given up hope by now, anyhow, thanks for info.
<MDC1> jono, i just applied to UDS but after the final step the open id transaction ended up in a loop.. 
<MDC1> jono, is it saved anyway?
<MDC1> jono, (davidsiegel directed me to you)
<jono> MDC1, let me check
<jono> which name?
<MDC1> Marcus Carlson
<MDC1> jono, saved or lost to dev/null ? :)
<jono> MDC1, its in there :)
<MDC1> jono, great - thanks for checking it out!
<jono> MDC1, no worries :)
<MDC1> DanRabbit, incoming! ......... (mail)
<DanRabbit> MDC1: yay I like mail :D
<MDC1> hehe
 * mac_v prepares a spam bot for DanRabbit  ;p
<DanRabbit> lol
<DanRabbit> not that kind of mail!
<DanRabbit> MDC1: you're screencast looks awesome
<ScottK> jono: Since I'm way behind on blog reading, I wouldn't have known about your announcement if it didn't get mentioned here.  A mail to ubuntu-devel-announce might be in order.
<MDC1> DanRabbit, thanks :)
<mac_v> grr... my boot time seems to have increased !
<MDC1> mac_v, oh.. well it's still alpha so let's hope it gets better for you ;-)
<mac_v> MDC1: i get some string of udev errors and i'm not able to find it in the log :(
<MDC1> yep, me to
<DanRabbit> thoughts: http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/text-x-sync.svg
<mac_v> DanRabbit: flip the green and blue?
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: lol , i did very similar chasing arrows ;) for software store
#ayatana 2009-09-18
<davidbarth> DBO: ping? still there?
<mac_v> bratsche: hi.. of the different resolutions available , how do i identify which image my xsplash is using? does it depend on the display resolution? or ...
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<DBO> davidbarth, pong, here now
<mac_v> njpatel: hi... you are incharge of UNR , right? humanity icon theme is being flooded with requests for grey panel icons from UNR team. if that is done , the apps will also use these icons... dust theme needs to be modified to use these icons only in the panel. DanRabbit has done a gtk theme which does that...
<DBO> eGTK you mean?
<mac_v> i think yeah
<davidbarth> DBO: hi; i've assigned you a bug this morning that you had commented on
<mac_v> njpatel: or do you want the apps also to use these grey icons?
<mac_v> then no probs ;)
<DBO> davidbarth, which one?
<DBO> for some reason I am not seeing anything new in my assigned bugs list
<davidbarth> DBO: hold on; searching
<DBO> ah found it
<davidbarth> ah ok
<DBO> stupid firefox and its cache :P
<davidbarth> well
<davidbarth> i've had so many HW crashes and issues this morning
<davidbarth> that firefox is a dream in comparison
<DBO> hw crashes suck
<mac_v> DBO: hmm... have you guys considered doing a gnome-do plugin for cairo-dock? DO's dock doesnt have too many options but a DO plugin for cairo-dock would would be awesome :)
<DBO> davidbarth, i would like to mention that the bug is really "netbook-launcher crashes when killed"
<DBO> mac_v, I am writing docky-2
<DBO> its going to blow everything else out of the water
<DBO> its already amazingly cool
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<mac_v> DBO: where is it ? 
<mac_v> hosted?
<DBO> its far from ready for public consumption
<DBO> but
<DBO> lp:docky
<mac_v> DBO: :) , i think it should solve my feature request Bug #409341 ;)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 409341 in do "[Feature Request] Options to Customize the Dock" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/409341
<DBO> mac_v, already on it
<DBO> mac_v, you can set the size of Docky
<DBO> just click and drag up and down on the separator
<mac_v> yeah , i didnt realize it :( , its too well  hidded
<mac_v> DBO: hmm... if you havent checked out the latest cairo-dock v2 , do check it out it has some nice new features
<DBO> fixed that in docky 2
<DBO> also you can set size, position, svg background themes, svg menu themes, svg separator themes
<DBO> mac_v, what are the cool ones?
<mac_v> DBO: iirc these were already in version 1 , but the animations have improved greatly in v2 , it uses OpenGL now... but the option you mentioned are great new additions :) , these where the things i missed the most in Docky :(
<DBO> there are many new things in docky
<DBO> intellihide is going to be more awesome
<DBO> multiple docks
<mac_v> \o/ i'll be checking it out :)
<DBO> massive amounts of plugins will be reasonable to work with
<mac_v> intellihide?
<DBO> like autohide
<DBO> but its smarter
<DBO> it doesn't hide when it doesn't need to
<mac_v> yup.. that was something i was about to request
<DBO> intellihide is available on Docky 1
<DBO> its just not as smart as Docky 2's
<mac_v> DBO: i didnt play around much with docky1 , it was too huge [back then , didnt know how to resize it]and only at the bottom , so i used DO without the dock :(
<mac_v> DBO: any plans on setting up a ppa for DO+docky2? , i usually forget to update the bzr :(
<DBO> docky is a separate process now
 * MacSlow -> capoeira
<MDC1> DanRabbit, there?
<MDC1> i'ts now weekend and i'll have some time coding - what shall I do? :-)
<MDC1> i'm thinking of the grouping of folders/files/hidden files - with or without labels. If I go with labels (such as "Folders") we can probably use this to group files in different ways - like when last modified; Today, Yesterday, Last Week, Last Month, Long time ago... 
<MDC1> or is there some paper cut bug that would be nice to have fixed?
<DanRabbit> MDC1: I'm awake now :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit: incoming , but ... :(
<MDC1> DanRabbit, if you got any suggestion on work todo - just write it and i'll read it when back in a few hours (will go see a movie)
<DanRabbit> Do you have BZR or anything where I can get your latest nautilus package?
<DanRabbit> or are all the patches kind of scattered about ;)
<mac_v> MDC1: hey... whats up with nautilus?
<DanRabbit> njpatel: ping
<SiDi> DanRabbit1: thanks for Elementary
<SiDi> it's really sweet, it's very likely we'll use it in Xubuntu
<DanRabbit1> hehe,  :D
<DanRabbit1> I'm glad you like it
<SiDi> there are a few icons that we dont like much or which need some update, though
<DanRabbit1> okay
 * mac_v thinks ... now elementary has only to be picked up by Kubuntu ;)
<DanRabbit1> haha
<ScottK> What is it?
<SiDi> ScottK: a sexy blue icon theme
<SiDi> mac_v: we took it before ! meh
<ScottK> Ah.
<mac_v> SiDi: no probs we can share ;)
<MDC1> DanRabbit, they're everywhere ;-) toolbar editor is in git, the other in bugzilla
<DanRabbit1> hehe
<DanRabbit1> brb
<MDC1> DanRabbit - back?
<MDC1> http://www.flickr.com/photos/njpatel/2122840167/sizes/o/in/set-72157603637351266/
<DanRabbit1> yep
<MDC1> take a look at that mockup 
<DanRabbit1> holy shit
<MDC1> looks great -  huh?
<DanRabbit1> yea
<DanRabbit1> that's amazing
<MDC1> i'm wondering how much work it would be to get that working..
<DanRabbit1> no idea
<MDC1> i'll make a try if you don't have any other suggestions.. ?
<DanRabbit1> no, looks awesome
<MDC1> the link was from bugzilla ;-)
 * DBO pokes MDC1 
<MDC1> me here
<DBO> so your nautilus version can subtly break theming with existing themes
<MDC1> the grouping thing?
<DBO> ya
<MDC1> not a code line written just yet - the image was a mockup
<DBO> erm
<DBO> guess no
<DBO> the thingie in your ppa
<DBO> the toolbar matches under slightly different rules
<MDC1> hmm... ah - don't look at the ppa - old shit ;-)
<MDC1> if you'd like to try the toolbar editor - please look at the git
<DBO> now you tell me
<DBO> mmmm but I dont WANT to install nautilus from source...
<DBO> I like having working packages
<MDC1> i should really do some packinging some day ;.)
<DBO> i already have the entire netbook remix installed from source
<MDC1> hehe
<DBO> gnome do, docky, th ekernel, mesa, clutter, clutk
<MDC1> oh.. :-)
<DBO> I might as well be running LFS
<MDC1> haha
<MDC1> i've got a few patches that i might create a ppa with..
<DBO> so are these patches things that apply cleanly to jaunty nautilus?
<DBO> because I'll make packages that way...
<MDC1> toolbar editor, don't close open location when fail and trashed date column
<MDC1> you're more than welcome to create a package with those patches (no idea if they would apply cleanly)
<MDC1> DBO, thing the toolbar editor is that it introduces new files and then we'll have to patch the autogenerated Makefiles and I haven't found the mood to that yet..
<DBO> MDC1, would my threatening you with a blunt object help? I know I am probably thousands of miles away and the effect will probably be lost, but that kind of thing is always worth a shot
<MDC1> dbo, might help
<DBO> MDC1, if you dont package that stuff up, I am going to beat you with a teddy bear full of molten steel
<MDC1> i'll try to give it a shot this weekend - now i'll have to try this grouping thingy
<MDC1> hahaaha
<MDC1> now i'm so terrified i really have to do it ;)
<DBO> *flashes eyes of rage* good *teddy bears melting slowly reveal themselves in the iris of his eyes*
<SiDi> DanRabbit1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Karmic
<SiDi> the list might not be accurate,  i needa go right now so i cant polish it
<SiDi> its not written in diplomatic terms either :P I called your mouse icon prehistorical :P
<DanRabbit1> doh
<DanRabbit1> SiDi: I can work on it
<DanRabbit1> SiDi: have you noticed the label on optical media changes with the format?
<DanRabbit1> It also has CDR, CDRW, etc
<MDC1> DanRabbit1, http://mejlamej.nu/g2.png
<DanRabbit1> WOO!
<MDC1> now i'll just need to figure out how to get the text into place
<DanRabbit1> that's so awesome
<DanRabbit1> if you can give the hidden icons a little bit of alpha you will be my hero
<DanRabbit1> that's sexy as shit
<MDC1> yeah.. hmm.. might be possible.. but labels first ;-)
<DanRabbit1> What's wrong with the text?
<MDC1> no - the headers
<MDC1> prefferable with an arrow
<DanRabbit1> Do you mean the Up, Stop, Reload?
<DanRabbit1> OH
<DanRabbit1> ncm
<DanRabbit1> nvM*
<MDC1> nope.. the "Files" and "Folders" headers
<DanRabbit1> I get what you mean
<DanRabbit1> yea
<DanRabbit1> :D
<MDC1> :-)
<DanRabbit1> I dunno, you almost don't need it...
<DanRabbit1> but, we'll see
<DanRabbit1> That's beautiful, though.
<MDC1> is a little bit of a hell to get it in there.. 
<DBO> MDC1, do you have any working relationship with upstream?
<MDC1> DBO, nope
<DBO> we should fix that...
<DBO> your work is worthwhile stuff
<MDC1> thanks ;-)
<DBO> is the code clean?
<MDC1> the grouping stuff?
<MDC1> not at all
<MDC1> i'd need a mentor
<DBO> how long have you been coding? :P
<bratsche> What are you working on?
<DBO> awesome stuff
<bratsche> link? :)
 * DBO shuts up so MDC1 can get some glory
<MDC1> http://mejlamej.nu/toolbar_editor_teaser.ogv
<MDC1> http://mejlamej.nu/trash.png
<MDC1> http://mejlamej.nu/g2.png
<bratsche> Nice.
<MDC1> DBO, depends - begun with basic when around 10 years old, then a lot of VB6, now working as a java developer (nowadays most NOT programming, handles projects and stufff) - 
<DBO> MDC1, yeah like I thought, you have more experience than me :)
<MDC1> DBO, actually never thought i would do C as it was "too late" for me.. but now when i've found a few bugs and actually could solve them i can work on other stuff as well ;.)
<MDC1> DBO, well.. not as an OSS developer ;-)
<DBO> do you have a website/blog?
<MDC1> DBO, no - but i'm planning to... :_)
<DBO> please let me know when you do
<DBO> your work intrigues me
<MDC1> sure - thanks
<MDC1> you don't happen to know a nautilus dev who has time to do mentoring?
<MDC1> everyone seems busy...
<MDC1> would love some feedback and help on the toolbar editor
<DBO> personally, no, I am mostly in the world of UNR and gnome do/docky
<MDC1> C#
<DBO> UNR is all C
<DBO> I do C and C#, python only if I must
<MDC1> isn't gnome do c#?
<bratsche> Is the toolbar editor written in C?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> to both of you :P
<MDC1> for nautilus - yes. Manny started to work on it ages ago - and i've used his base for it..
<bratsche> If you need help with gtk or GObject type stuff, ping me and I can try to help out.  I'm not that familiar with the Nautilus code base though, but maybe I can be of a little help.
<MDC1> bratsche, OH YES I AM :)
<DBO> MDC1, is it livable having nautilus installed from source?
<DBO> or more annoying than I can stand :P
<bratsche> MDC1: ?
<MDC1> bratsche, http://github.com/MDC/Nautilus-Toolbar-Editor/blob/toolbareditor/TODO-toolbareditor - take a look at the problem with icons being lost when cancelling a drag 
<DBO> oh man I am pro at DnD now, half my work hours I spent on that
<bratsche> Okay, I'll pull down the code.  I need to try to finish some stuff up for work, but I'll take a look at it after that.
<MDC1> DBO, no idea, i develop in a virtual machine and just run nautilus from source when trying anything new
<MDC1> bratsche, sure thing! :)
<DBO> you know thats such a reasonable thing to do...
<MDC1> DBO, you're welcome to take a look at it as well.. 
<MDC1> or the problem with updating other windows with the toolbar....
<bratsche> I'm done with xsplash stuff for awhile I think, but I'm trying to work on something in indicator-session now.
<MDC1> *new edited toolbar from another window that is
<DBO> MDC1, isn't behavior on most GNOME apps to not update in that situation?
<MDC1> DBO, eog does update all the windows open
<MDC1> nautilus does not when chaning the visibility of the toolbar for example
<DBO> I wonder if the HIG has anything to say on this
<DBO> gotta run, back later
<MDC1> so - i'm not sure - but it seems a little bit buggy if i change one window then another and have a bunch of other windows open and the next I open looks like the last one i've edited ... 
<MDC1> bye
<DanRabbit1> Bye everyone
<MDC1> bye!
<SiDi> whoever sent me a message in the last 2 hours, i didnt receive it
#ayatana 2009-09-19
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: ping!
<DanRabbit1> mac_v: PONG!
<tgpraveen> is empathy supported by messaging indicator in karmic now?
<tgpraveen> does messaging indicator support thunderbird or will it support by final release?
<SiDi> DanRabbit: i noticed some of the icons i complained about werent in elementary but in gnome / probably in hicolor too x_x
<SiDi> I feel stupid now
<DanRabbit> elementary inherits gnome and hicolor ;)
<SiDi> i did remove the inherit lines in my version while i was working on icons :P
<SiDi> so apparently it inherits gnome by default if no inherit is specified
<DanRabbit> haha
<SiDi> Anyway the list is in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Karmic
<SiDi> it's not very argumented so if you wanna know why we dont like an icon feel free to ping me and ill attempt to explain :p
<MDC1> mac_v, got any bug for me?
<MDC1> anyone know why the side pane in eog is disabled?
<DanRabbit> I was wondering that myself this morning ;)
<DanRabbit> SiDi: are you using bzr?
<MDC1> DanRabbit, seems to be the same in jaunty...
<DanRabbit> MDC1: yea, I'm on jaunty ;)
<MDC1> ok, then its the same in karmic ;-)
<mac_v> MDC1 the bug patrol ;p
<MDC1> hehe.. nothing to do atm...
<MDC1> (and DBO, i'm not in the mood for packaging yet ;-) .. maybe later if coding does end up well)
<MDC1> *dosn't
<MDC1> *doesn't - (*mummmel* maybe i shouldn't code... )
<mac_v> MDC1: do one thing package DBO's docky and setup a ppa ;) 
<MDC1> doh!
<DanRabbit> hehe
<MDC1> I was more thinking of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=322243 - but only if it involves the GtkInforBar ..
<ubot4> Gnome bug 322243 in image viewer "eog doesn't ask whether to save changes" [Normal,Assigned] 
<MDC1> or if someone could specify what apps should have an export to pdf option...
<MDC1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/164298
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 164298 in ubuntu "Print to file should say "Export to PDF" instead of "Print to PDF"" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<MDC1> DanRabbit, about your close button in nautilus; totem also has one, and so does firefox for history, bookmarks and search - so i don't know why you'd like that removed because it is different .... (?)
<DanRabbit> ah, okay
<DanRabbit> I accept defeat :)
<DanRabbit> I just don't like it. it looks funny.
<MDC1> hehe.. maybe a better icon *hint* ;-)
<DanRabbit> Yea, that could be arranged
<DanRabbit> Any ideas?
<MDC1> nope
<MDC1> i'm just a simple user
<MDC1> :-D
<MDC1> hmm.. or how would it a square orange not so bold version look like?
<mac_v> MDC1: what icon?>
<mac_v> screenshot pls :)
<MDC1> close side pane icon
<DanRabbit> I don't know
<MDC1> open nautilus and enable the sidepane
<mac_v> oh
<DanRabbit> I'm most unhappy with the placement, rather than just the icon itself
<DanRabbit> it looks silly
<DanRabbit> like they didn't know where to put it
<MDC1> well.. the right corner seems quite standard to me..
<MDC1> i think it would look strange in the center.. ;)
<MDC1> mac_v, did you find any bug or is karmic bug free ;-)
<DanRabbit> I don't know. I just don't like it. it just bugs me
 * SiDi uses thunar \o/
<DanRabbit> It's okay I can just theme it to dissappear ;)
 * mac_v throws SiDi out ;p
 * SiDi comes back and pets an XFCE mouse
<DanRabbit> SiDi: MDC1 is going to make a super kickass nautilus and then you will switch
<DanRabbit> :D
<SiDi> DanRabbit: there's little chance :p
<DanRabbit> SiDi: do you use elementary BZR or just the last release (2.1) ?
<mac_v> MDC1: i havent checked .. let me find something 
<SiDi> but they're free to fork thunar's GUI, their users will thank them for that :D
<SiDi> DanRabbit: i dont use bzr... i didnt even know it was on bzr :x
<DanRabbit> yea try BZR
<SiDi> okey
<DanRabbit> there are a lot of fixes
<SiDi> might explain why some icons were looking OLD :P
<SiDi> Whats the bzr please ?
<DanRabbit> bzr branch lp:elementary icons ~/.icons/elementarybzr
<DanRabbit> just use that ;)
<MDC1> SiDi, does thunar have a toolbar editor?
<SiDi> MDC1: what for ?
<MDC1> DanRabbit, don't promise to much ;-)
<mac_v> lol
<DanRabbit> MDC1: I have faith ;)
<MDC1> SiDi, hmm.. every one is happy with the toolbar as is?
<MDC1> DanRabbit, you'll need it
<DanRabbit> MDC1: between DBO and Myself, we'll provide sufficient motivation for you
<DanRabbit> :D
<SiDi> MDC1: i dont think anyone ever complained about it
<SiDi> apart from me, but it wasnt about what was inside it, more about what you could do with the buttons
 * SiDi wants middle click = new window
<mac_v> MDC1: thunar is simple as is... nothing to edit ;)
<SiDi> mac_v: there's nothing to change when its working so fine :D
<mac_v> yeah that too ;)
<MDC1> point your motivation to the poor nautilus devs i'll flood with hackish code...
<DanRabbit> hehe
<DanRabbit> There is like some rule
<DanRabbit> that once you become on upstream dev
<DanRabbit> unless you work on something cool like Do
<MDC1> SiDi, yeah.. i see it's the perfect filemanager - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12708707/Screenshot-Desktop%20-%20File%20Manager.png (hehe)
<DanRabbit> you just die
<mac_v> MDC1: isnt this a dup? Bug #432559
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 432559 in nautilus "There is not an obvious way to close the nautilus search " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432559
<SiDi> MDC1: not thunar's fault if the icon theme devs forget some fixed sized icons =D
<SiDi> http://imagebin.ca/img/7L7mfS.png
<MDC1> SiDi, except for the left aligned text under the icon it looks quite nice
<mac_v> SiDi: how the hell do you read with the transparencies!
<DanRabbit> What side icons does the sidebar use SiDi?
<DanRabbit> they look like hell
<mac_v> SiDi: oh the terminal is transparent!
<MDC1> mac_v, https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=332078
<ubot4> Gnome bug 332078 in File Search Interface "Search button should be a toggle button" [Minor,New] 
<MDC1> maybe a dup - just different solutions to the same problem
<mac_v> meh , then its a dup , since only one solution is needed ;p
<MDC1> mac_v, yep - but which one?
<mac_v> i'll leave that to walton \o/
<MDC1> yep
<MDC1> maybe i should look in to the search problem..
 * MDC1 goes hacking...
<mac_v> MDC1: what where you asking about the print to file?
<MDC1> what apps should have the option
<MDC1> eg a menuitem under File
<mac_v> firefox , 
<DanRabbit> MDC1: You should do a search entry field for the toolbar ;)
<SiDi> DanRabbit: is there a changelog since the 2.1 release ?
<DanRabbit> no, I have to go back and see what I've done
<DanRabbit> I've almost completely redone mimes
<DanRabbit> smaller file size
<MDC1> DanRabbit, yep - i'd like to get in it in as is first and maybe add a plugin system
<DanRabbit> merged a lot of icons in since Humanity, including things like the users icons
<mac_v> MDC1: i think its all handled buy CUPS , if we fix it that should do it
<DanRabbit> It's a HUGE list
<MDC1> mac_v, nope it's not
<DanRabbit> more icons in more sizes
<MDC1> mac_v, it's the gtk printing system
<DanRabbit> SiDi: your problems with changing terminal icons are fixed ;)
<SiDi> DanRabbit: okey :P
<MDC1> (mac_v, if i'm not completly off)
<SiDi> DanRabbit: would you also consider icon requests ?
<mac_v> MDC1: then that needs fixing ;)
<DanRabbit> yea
<SiDi> the jockey icons for instance use a custom package shape which is just not sexy
<DanRabbit> no problem
<DanRabbit> it's best to file a bug
<SiDi> not to mention the jockey enabled / disabled icons have always been not-sexy
<DanRabbit> but you could add it to your wii
<SiDi> i'll do it right now
<DanRabbit> wiki*
<MDC1> mac_v, no - it's not a problem with it, gtk printing adds the framework to let you print and to print to file. What I thought we'd like was a File -> Export as PDF option
<mac_v> MDC1: ah! that would need to be fixed in several apps! , rather fixing gtk printing is easier
<mac_v> which diaglue it this>
<mac_v> oops!
<MDC1> mac_v, how would fixing the dialog add an option to File menu?
<mac_v> why add the option to the menu?
<MDC1> isn't that what we want because "I want to get this document as a PDF file - i'll head over to the print option" isn't obvious?
<mac_v> MDC1: if we fix this we are done , http://imagebin.ca/view/SehnrwB.html
<MDC1> fix to what?
<mac_v> MDC1: just change the "print to file" to "export to"
<mac_v> "Export to..."
<mac_v> rather  "Export as..."
<MDC1> hmmm... the "Export to..."-printer in the printer list?
<mac_v> yeah that whole column is messed up! argh!
<SiDi> DanRabbit: i'll file bugs for those that dont really concern xubuntu specifically
<DanRabbit> SiDi: it's okay to file bugs for all
<DanRabbit> a bug is a bug ;)
<SiDi> DanRabbit: i shall not file a bug asking to replace the start-here by a xubuntu logo ? :D
<mac_v> MDC1: ideally ... move the option away from the table/column and move it to the location below as a check box
<MDC1> mac_v, i don't think we accomplished anything if we just change the name in list. I think the problem is that finding exporting to PDF is hard to find because it hides in the print part of the program and not in the save / export dialog
<DanRabbit> oh lol
<DanRabbit> well
<DanRabbit> :D
<MDC1> mac_v, it's still the _print_ dialog we're talking about..
<mac_v> MDC1: yup.. bug fixing as you say needs to be done in *several* apps , which atm is not feasible or ideal
<mac_v> but*
<MDC1> mac_v, Having a print to pdf file embedded in all apps that uses gtk printing infrastructure is great but and could be a backup for lazy programmers. But I do think it should be an option in the menu.. prefferrable "Export..." and then pick the format "pdf, ps, svg" (today) and maybe odt, png whatever in the future..
<mac_v> if we remove that option it messes up *all* the apps which use print
<MDC1> mac_v, why not fix the apps? it's not that every app needs an export option - just the ones it makes sense to have one..
<SiDi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/elementaryicons/+bug/433223 DanRabbit 
<mac_v> MDC1: i totally agree regarding that , :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433223 in elementaryicons "Please make some icons for jockey" [Undecided,New] 
<mac_v> MDC1: but the devs have to agree :)
<MDC1> if you really really really need to export from eg the calculator you could use the print (not that it exists, but i think you get the point ;-) )
<MDC1> mac_v, that's always a problem
<DanRabbit> SiDi: is there a deb for IconLibrary??
<SiDi> DanRabbit: i dont think there is
<SiDi> and it needs some hacking, too
<DanRabbit> OMG, I want it
<SiDi> its lp:icon-library
<SiDi> it definately needs column sorting...
<MDC1> we already have a Open, Save, Save As, recent files, Print, Exit as "standard" in the File menu. Adding Export... just fits perfectly ;-)
<mac_v> MDC1: that bug you have shown is a papercut , asking for a simple solution... ideally i would invalidate that bug and would like to do it as you mention...  but we need a separate bug for that :)
<MDC1> mac_v, so we agreed at last? :-D
<mac_v> MDC1: i wanted to invalidate it the moment i saw it![months ago]... but i havent coufirmed or assigned it ;)
<mac_v> confirmed*
<MDC1> here's your chance!
<mac_v> MDC1: i dont invalidate other papercutter's bug ;)
<mac_v> if i did that  , i would have to go on a rampage
<MDC1> mac_v, haha!
<DanRabbit> SiDi: I wonder why it only shows 3 sizes :p
<mac_v> MDC1: so.. for now... could you just fix that dialogue  :)
<MDC1> mac_v, pick an app (besides firefox) that needs a export option and i'll create a patch
<MDC1> mac_v, nope :-)
<mac_v> ;p
<SiDi> DanRabbit: i dont know either
<mac_v> MDC1: EOG... the list is too big... almost every app , i'm feeling sleepy now :(
<MDC1> mac_v, seriously, i don't think the gtk devs will ever do the change..
<DanRabbit> SiDi: it looks like it's 16px, 24px and 32px
<MDC1> mac_v, just one is enough for now
<SiDi> yeh
<SiDi> the most common ratios, DanRabbit 
<MDC1> mac_v, should i go for eog?
<mac_v> why not :)
<MDC1> eog it is
<DanRabbit> SiDi: arguably. 48px is pretty common as well.
<MDC1> mac_v, maybe you should get some sleep then ;-)
<DanRabbit> hehe, I'm missing a lot of 32px icons...
<SiDi> DanRabbit: yes but it takes more room in the gui ? :P
<SiDi> ask icon-library's author ^^ i dont know why its like that
<DanRabbit> Yea, they should put all available sizes
<mac_v> SiDi: icon library is messed up..
<DanRabbit> elementary has up to 64px in some cases
<mac_v> isnt always right
<SiDi> mac_v: with some few more stuff i think it could be interesting
<SiDi> but yeh i noticed it forgets icons, adds some, etc
<mac_v> SiDi: yeah , i spoke to the author , he intends to clean it up soon :)
<SiDi> oh great
<DanRabbit> yay
<DanRabbit> wow, there's a lot of icons I didn't even know existed..
<mac_v> yeah
<SiDi> :p
<DanRabbit> haha, the terminal icons are really bad, huh?
<SiDi> some are
<DanRabbit> Damnit, SiDi
<DanRabbit> you make my icons look like crap
<DanRabbit> :D
<SiDi> the 'Terminal' icon isnt beautiful
<SiDi> and the REAL name of xfce4-terminal is Terminal :P
<SiDi> but the name was stolen from terminal.app in Ubuntu
<DanRabbit> 48px icon is really nice
<DanRabbit> others are not so nce.
<SiDi> lp 433238
<DanRabbit> nice*
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 433238 in elementaryicons "Please make a mail-mark-junk icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/433238
<SiDi> elementarybzr/apps/48/utilities-terminal.svg ?
<DanRabbit> yea
<SiDi> i'd like something like breathe
<SiDi> but without the glossy side
<DanRabbit> LOL, i like how it uses the DVD -R icon for no reason for gnome-cd
<SiDi> i dont like terminal icons with an HUGE > or $
<DanRabbit> :/
<SiDi> DanRabbit: yeh... 
<SiDi> ooh the ACTUAL icon doesnt have the DVD label
<DanRabbit> There is a 48px gnome-cd icon supplied
<DanRabbit> no
<DanRabbit> lol
<SiDi> see, my list contains some weirdness due to icon library
<SiDi> ...
<DanRabbit> yea
<SiDi> i'm so sorry :X
<DanRabbit> :D
<DanRabbit> it's all good
<SiDi> Well, i feel stupid, cause most of the icons i whined about were actually allright
<DanRabbit> I thought you had inserted a DVD
<DanRabbit> and then saw that and assumed there were no other icons ;)
<SiDi> how does openofficeorg3-draw render for you ?
<DanRabbit> I don't know, hold on
<DanRabbit> it's the standard blue orb with the paintbrush
<DanRabbit> looks clean, but not elementary style :0
<SiDi> mine looks really bad and pixelated
<SiDi> except at 48x48
<DanRabbit> hmm
<DanRabbit> weird
<DanRabbit> I've got all sizes
<DanRabbit> :/
<DanRabbit> why use Draw
<DanRabbit> use inkscape
<DanRabbit> much better
<SiDi> and really, you should either make all the ooo icons or not make any :P
<DanRabbit> ooo is a piece of poop
<SiDi> i use inkscape, lol
<DanRabbit> I just did the standard ones for Ubuntu
<SiDi> but draw math and printeradmin do have weird icons
<DanRabbit> present, calc, and writer
<SiDi> ooo-template how does it look like compared to ooo-math ?
<DanRabbit> let me check
<SiDi> http://img38.imageshack.us/i/capture40.png/
<DanRabbit> OH
<DanRabbit> you have those icons
<DanRabbit> I have the tango icons ;)
<DanRabbit> i guess we're using a different package.
<SiDi> i got the gnome icons as fallback as far as i know
<SiDi> i use the bzr branch.. :X
<DanRabbit> SiDi: It's showing up weird in Icon Library
<DanRabbit> but it shows up okay in reality
<SiDi> DanRabbit: i do get the standard icons if i use notify-osd -i
<SiDi> i'd prefer some elementary like icons
<DanRabbit> hmm
<DanRabbit> I think it's a symlink error
<DanRabbit> I don't particularly endorse OOO....
<DanRabbit> but we'll see what happens
<DanRabbit> file a bug, and if I have some spare time, I'll think about it.
<SiDi> (we dont use ooo in xubuntu so its not a big issue for us, but its just a shame to have those oldish icons showing up)
<MDC1> mac_v, still awake?
 * SiDi kicks mac_v 's dead body
<SiDi> nope, he's not :/
<MDC1> good for him
<SiDi> He went out of mem, he bsod'd
<MDC1> :-)
<DanRabbit> lol
<SiDi> its because he couldnt stop storing in his ram all the stupid things i write..
 * DanRabbit is going to eat lunch and then come back and fix some of those icons
 * MDC1 has just found out the nautilus search is a broken piece of shit...
<SiDi> MDC1: xubuntu.com/get
<MDC1> SiDi, no
<SiDi> xubuntu.org/get then ?
<MDC1> hehe
<SiDi> DanRabbit: what do you have in 32 bits for video-x-generic ?
<SiDi> it seems to point to test-x-generic
<SiDi> test-x-preview sorry
<DanRabbit> SiDi: Yea, I've not really begun 32px mimes yet
<DanRabbit> there actually isn't a whole lot of 32px icons in elementary at all :D
<DanRabbit> It's a work in progress.
<SiDi> okies
<SiDi> Do you think the mime 32px symlinks can be done a few days before the 2nd artwork freeze ? :P
<SiDi> so we still have time to package that in xubuntu-artwork
<DanRabbit> LOL
<DanRabbit> no
<DanRabbit> symlinks??
<DanRabbit> it's not just symlinks
<DanRabbit> I still have to draw all of them
<DanRabbit> unless someone can help me scale, there's no way in hell
<DanRabbit> For now, displaying the plain mime is the cleanest we're going to get for 32px icons
<SiDi> i see
<SiDi> bbhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Karmic#Icon%20theme DanRabbit slightly shorter list
<SiDi> i removed the icons that were not actually coming from elementary
<SiDi> DanRabbit:  ^ 
 * SiDi failed in his paste !)
<DanRabbit> okay give me a second
<DanRabbit> Oh, thanks for the bug links :D
<SiDi> :p
<DanRabbit> SiDi_: I scaled the video mime just for you
<SiDi_> Wee :D
<SiDi_> <3
<DanRabbit> I'll push to bzr
<DanRabbit> okay boom pushed
<DanRabbit> now I have to go to work :D
<SiDi_> Thanks again
<SiDi_> (btw how did it end for your work ? did your car get repaired ?)
<DanRabbit> Yes, I updated my blog, I have to go update my gnome-look post
<DanRabbit> I was able to raise enough money to where I bought the parts and did it myself ;)
<DanRabbit> So far my car has not exploded, so I think I did a good job.
<SiDi_> hehe great
<DanRabbit> they made it look easy on YouTube
<DanRabbit> but, I'm no mechanic, it took me all day :S
<DanRabbit> okay really g2g
<DanRabbit> bye all
#ayatana 2009-09-20
<SiDi> DanRabbit: mightymouse is not sexy, at all
<SiDi> (and i actually HATE that mouse :P)
<SiDi> i didnt recognise it though
<SiDi> hadn't seen one for a while
<SiDi> yay
<SiDi> i found a new bug in notify-osd :(
<SiDi> Can anyone confirm that if you enable transparency while a bubble is displayed, it'll be circled by a plain black color ?
<mdc_laptop> mac_v, i've been thinking.. maybe an export option in the menu isn't a good idea after all..
<mdc_laptop> mac_v, 'cause at the moment, in the print dialog, you have all these options on how the image/
<mdc_laptop> ops.. 
<mdc_laptop> or text should scale etc..
<mac_v> mdc_laptop: you forget the main thing...the "export" is *not* print
<mdc_laptop> mac_v, correct, but still there's print-like options
<mdc_laptop> maybe we should have a new dialog similar to the print dialog but the first tab has file export options and the others are as they're now
<mac_v> yupp , 
<mdc_laptop> hmm.. it's not a paper cut anyway..
<mac_v> something of the sort
<mac_v> yeah... that would not be a papercut ;)
<mdc_laptop> i did manage to fix the search multiple folders in nautilus :)
<mdc_laptop> but only for the simple engine, the tracker and beagle engines i'll let the expert fix
<mdc_laptop> mac_v, you don't happen to know a eog developer?
<mac_v> nope
#ayatana 2010-09-20
<stupendousman> Hi everyone !
<stupendousman> I would like to know if my idea on halfbakery http://bit.ly/d5GIVI was found usefull by the team for the new "getting physical" idea
<stupendousman> I am excited as when posting the idea, I had thought it will take a really long time to get implemented.. and I will be seeing such ideas about 5 years in the future
<stupendousman> well, implementing itself might not be that difficult, I hadnt expected major OS vendors implementing such ideas as core
<stupendousman> so integrated into the OS
<stupendousman> sorry, wrong link http://bit.ly/d5GlVI
<stupendousman> ayatana seems to be a quiet place
<stupendo1sman> anybody home?
<stupendo1sman> when is #ayatana most exciting and active?
<klattimer> stupendousman: when stuff is happening
<klattimer> :)
<stupendousman> klattimer: and when is that?? Any place I can get notified?
<klattimer> stupendousman: what are you after?
<klattimer> a bunch of people are in the us so it gets a little louder after 2/3pm
<stupendousman> 2/3pm what time?
<stupendousman> GMT?
<stupendousman> klattimer: http://bit.ly/d5GlVI is what I am excited about
<stupendousman> I posted the idea last year and the response made me think that OS guys wills tart thinking about it and we will have it in the next 5 years
<klattimer> stupendousman: well, is there any code?
<stupendousman> but looks like its gonna be possible much sooner
<klattimer> gmt yes
<stupendousman> nope. no code
<stupendousman> halfbakery is a brainstorming site
<klattimer> well, someone's gonna have to write it
<stupendousman> not a good coder in those matters
<stupendousman> Well, as you guys have been thinking in similar lines, I thought I pour in mine as well
<stupendousman> to be honest, I have been feeling like a kid when I saw Ubuntu guys thinking in similar lines
<Cimi> njpatel: did you test my branch of cairo mislignments?
<njpatel> Cimi, not yet
<njpatel> Cimi, did you fix the font colour of the panel text?
<Cimi> njpatel: already in the menuitem branch
<njpatel> okay, so it's fixed then, thanks
<Cimi> I have only few regrets on the window decoration buttons njpatel
<njpatel> Cimi, will take a look at the fixes branch as soon as i can
<njpatel> Cimi, what regrets?
<Cimi> njpatel: they don't look nice without the trough below
<Cimi> so we can: 1) ship custom window buttons without the dark line around each button
<njpatel> yeah, but the trough looks weird on the panel :/
<Cimi> or add the trough
<Cimi> chaotic: good morning dude :)
<njpatel> Cimi, I don't mind custom buttons without such a dark line, but honestly I'm not finding it horrible right now, so it's a nice-to-have
<chaotic> Cimi: hiya, good morning and how are you?
<Cimi> chaotic: better :)
<chaotic> Cimi: that's good
<Cimi> njpatel: we want the best, we are not satisfied of something in between :)
<Cimi> chaotic: on friday I have patched unity to refine the style
<chaotic> Cimi: great
<Cimi> and now my only doubts are for the window decoration buttons
<Cimi> chaotic: could you please speak with njpatel 2 mins in order to give him your precious opinion?
<chaotic> Cimi: sure
<chaotic> njpatel: hi Neil :)
<njpatel> About the win decs?
<njpatel> chaotic, hey dude
<Cimi> njpatel: sorry, window decoration buttons
<chaotic> njpatel: hi
<njpatel> chaotic, also, ChanServ is killing my auto-complete :)
<Cimi> yeah, otto you should rename yourself in kaotic :D
<chaotic> njpatel: ha
<Cimi> njpatel: could you sshot the panel with a maximized window
<Cimi> ?
<chaotic> njpatel: are we referring to the window buttons in maxed windows - they look scaled at the moment
<Cimi> chaotic: I have fixed it on friday
<njpatel> chaotic, I think cimi fixed that
<chaotic> Cimi: oh cool
<chaotic> yeah - best if I can see a sshot I guess
<njpatel> Cimi, not right now, I'm debugging a crash, sorry
<stupendousman> what happens to all Ayatana stuff when gnome-shell becomes default in gnome-3.0?
<Cimi> stupendousman: I'm not the right people to answer, but I don't think it will be so difficult to integrate all the indicator stuff into the panel (or whatever)
<Cimi> the indicator stuff is quite flexible, if you can see it's easier to integrate an indicator than a statusicon
<Cimi> at the same time all the windicator stuff will be independent
<Cimi> and unity is a separate shell, a different solution to gnome 3.0
<stupendousman> that does it .. now I am all confused
<Cimi> confused? :)
 * stupendousman settles down for some googling session
<Cimi> gnome-shell is a "software like the gnome shell"
<stupendousman> I just heard that gnome-3.0 is gonna have gnome-shell as default, and replaces window manager and panel..
<Cimi> indicators are a new solution to gtkstatusicon
<stupendousman> I come here and find there is somehting called unity
<Cimi> yeah
<hyperair> Cimi: i'm actually kinda interested to know what will happen to indicators really.
<Cimi> but the window manager of gnome-shell is mutter
<Cimi> hyperair: I bet they will be integrated
<stupendousman> Cimi: sorry for wasitng time, I am a noob.. will do more homework before I come here
<stupendousman> I think there should be a write up for people like me who think gnome=gnome-desktop+metactiy/compiz+gnome-panel
<stupendousman> a dictionary perhaps
<Cimi> gnome-shell is gnome-shell+mutter
<Cimi> the shell manages the desktop and it is integrated with the window manager, mutter
<Cimi> and integrates a panel too
<Cimi> njpatel: is it easy to reduce the gap between buttons in the panel?
<Cimi> (win dec)
<Cimi> I didn't have a look yet
<njpatel> Cimi, erm, probably, it's either done via padding or set-sizes
<Cimi> ok because we need to make them closer
<Cimi> njpatel: do you mind if we include the buttons in unity instead grabbing them from the metacity theme? In that way we could reduce the black frame around each button (chaotic too)
<stupendo1sman> so what is the point of having two shells 1) unity 2) gnome-shell .. isnt gnome-shell almost doing the same as unity?
<stupendo1sman> or the other way round, I dont mind
<Cimi> stupendo1sman: gnome-shell is a gnome project, unity is an ubuntu project.
<Cimi> stupendo1sman: but, they dea with different porpouses
<klattimer> kenvandine: can you see to it that the two branches merged in this bug are released; https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/569273
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 569273 in Application Indicators "memory leak in gnome-power-manager (affected: 59, heat: 329)" [Medium,In progress]
<Cimi> stupendo1sman: unity is a shell that works good with small and widescreen devices
<klattimer> I think the bug can be closed for now too, and a new bug for gtk menu should be opened
<Cimi> stupendo1sman: gnome-shell doesn't
<stupendo1sman> Cimi: okie. Finally I get it. though work will be duplicated, they solve  different meta problems
<Cimi> kind of, yeah stupendo1sman
<Cimi> didrocks: do you have a roomie for the sprint in orlando? :)
<klattimer> tedg: is there a way of "hiding" an indicator applet
<sense> good afternoon
<didrocks> hey Cimi :)
<chrisccoulson> hi klattimer
<chrisccoulson> would you mind having a look at my comment here https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgnomekbd/+bug/630239/comments/16 when you get some spare minutes?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 630239 in libgnomekbd (Ubuntu Maverick) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with signal 5 in gkbd_keyboard_drawing_new_dialog() (affected: 50, heat: 242)" [Medium,Fix released]
<didrocks> Cimi: I'll be with seb128 as I arrive the week before UDS, I think
<sense> tedg or someone else: Can you build 'indicator-application'? If so, could you give me the build commands, because I cannot get anything to build on my system except for the unmodified results of 'apt-get source indicator-application'. Everytime I run ./autogen.sh or automake and autoreconf the building fails at the generation of the Mono bindings due to a regex not matching the new_label signal place holder.
<Cimi> didrocks: ok because I need to find one, and I thought you were free (reading the wiki seb is with martin pitt iirc)
<didrocks> Cimi: really? let me have a look
<didrocks> it's always something I look at the last minute :)
<Cimi> yeah but I was planning it right now :)
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: yeah sure
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, thanks
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: ah, sorry it's an invalid free by the looks of things
<klattimer> I can take a pop at it now if you like
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: do you have a bug report and I'll attach an updated patch
<klattimer> I think this fixes it
<klattimer> oh sorry, it was just on one comment
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, i've not created a bug report for it yet
<chrisccoulson> the bug report i commented on is unrelated :)
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: ok I have a new patch
<klattimer> can I send you it somehow for testing?
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, yeah, sure
<klattimer> I'm stuck on gnome-bluetooth atm
<klattimer> whereto?
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: ?
<klattimer> email or what?
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, yeah, e-mail is fine. chris.coulson@canonical.com
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: sent
<klattimer> can you email me back with any issues
<tedg> sense, I think that you need directhex's branch to get things aligned right.
<sense> tedg: OK, I'll look into that. Thanks.
<oskude> yay! unity is pretty awesome, thanks!
<oskude> is there a way to set the clock to 24h mode ?
<jcastro> I believe there's a bug report about that somewhere
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/579134
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 579134 in Ubuntu Translations "The date and time indicator should respect the locale setting for time format (affected: 23, heat: 132)" [High,Triaged]
<oskude> jcastro: thanks!
<Cimi> jcastro: I need to be added to the canonical wiki, but I don't have access because I'm not an employee yet
<Cimi> I will be there from the 19th till the 30th
<Cimi> my roomie should be DidierRoche
<Cimi> and the size for my tshirt is M :)
<jcastro> Cimi: send all that to marianna please
<jcastro> (just reply all to your mail)
<Cimi> I was already in contact with marianna, I was talking about the wiki
<vish> hmm , someone get mpt online!
 * vish looks around..  who could physically poke mpt!
<Cimi> vish: maybe no one
<vish> yea.. right now , no one seems around from Milbank! ;)
<sense> Merge request to add the new AppInd API additions to indicator-application has finally been filed: <https://code.launchpad.net/~sense/indicator-application/fix-608219/+merge/36048>.
#ayatana 2010-09-21
<htorque> hello everyone! i just had a mutter crash after closing an app after hovering over its menus - any idea against which package i should report it?
<htorque> http://paste.ubuntu.com/497552/
<didrocks> htorque: hey, there is a bug report about it and i think it's fixed in trunk
<didrocks> htorque: look for unity and mutter bugs, you should find it (both package and upstream)
<didrocks> you can add your backtrac
<didrocks> backtrace*
<htorque> didrocks, thanks, i know this bug report but this one doesn't say anything about xerrors
<didrocks> htorque: it's more about a race in fact, maybe njpatel who made the fix can know if it's related ^ (apps crashing after hover menus)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/497552/
<htorque> oh, that indeed could be, as the system was under load at that time and the menus were a bit laggy
<htorque> will try trunk then, thanks
<njpatel> htorque, didrocks hey, what's up?
<didrocks> htorque: try the trunk and keep us in touch, please :)
<htorque> didrocks, njpatel: i found the report in mutter - bug 641561 - but now i'm not sure which package's trunk to try ;-)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 641561 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance() (affected: 2, heat: 16)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641561
<didrocks> htorque: unity
<htorque> didrocks, thanks, already compiling
<htorque> didrocks, i'm afraid bug 641561 is not fixed in unity trunk
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 641561 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance() (affected: 2, heat: 16)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641561
<htorque> <htorque> didrocks, i'm afraid bug 641561 is not fixed in unity trunk
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 641561 in mutter (Ubuntu) "mutter crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance() (affected: 2, heat: 16)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641561
<didrocks> htorque: ok, njpatel, is it something known or to add to your plate?
<njpatel> didrocks, add to plate please
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, doing it
<Cimi> njpatel: are you in millbank?
<njpatel> Cimi, nope
<didrocks> htorque: btw, I've set it up for this release's goal. you were asking me against which package opening the bug, I still think that unity + unity upstream is a good choice. We will invalid it if it's not the case
<didrocks> htorque: thanks again for your testing and good work :)
<doctormo> mpt: ping
<klattimer> davidbarth: who do I contact regarding udev/upstart/kernel for bluetooth related issues
<fagan> klattimer: try pitti
<jcastro> hey klattimer
<klattimer> hey jcastro
<jcastro> klattimer: chrisccoulson says that he can reproduce the tomboy bug if you're not using the indicator
<chrisccoulson> hi :)
<jcastro> klattimer: so I guess remove it, log out and back in
<jcastro> and it should be broken
<klattimer> I've found the source of our bluetooth bug, udev /dev/rfkill broken :/
<jcastro> that makes sense now why it's broken in XFCE
<klattimer> jcastro: what's that?
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, that explains the console messages i see then ;)
<klattimer> ok, cool
<klattimer> so that's tomboy fixed?
<klattimer> or do we just know more about the bug?
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, so, consolekit isn't setting the ACL's correctly on /dev/rfkill, it seems
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> I've just filed a udev bug
<klattimer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/644329
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 644329 in udev (Ubuntu) "/dev/rfkill has the wrong permissions (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<klattimer> should be an easy fix?
<klattimer> jcastro: can you make sure that bug is addressed?
<jcastro> looking
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, well, it's just adding a new tag "udev-acl" i think. but, i think there's a reason that's only writable by root
<chrisccoulson> is the applet trying to use it directly?
 * jcastro defers to chrisccoulson 
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: the applet opens and reads/writes with it
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: I need your help with this one, without seb I am pretty useless
<chrisccoulson> hmmm, that seems wrong doesn't it? for network-manager, i think the backend uses /dev/rfkill
<chrisccoulson> jcastro - need help with which one?
<klattimer> regardless of how network manager does it
<klattimer> we need to be able to do it gnome-bluetooth's way right now
<chrisccoulson> i've just asked pitti how that's meant to work
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: the one you're asking pitti about now. :)
<jcastro> klattimer: are you in #ubuntu-desktop?
<klattimer> nope
<klattimer> amnow
<davidbarth> klattimer: hi, udev/upstart i'd say Scott (James Remnant)
<klattimer> davidbarth: you're a little late
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: is helping out with this one
<davidbarth> klattimer: ah awesome ;)
<klattimer> kenvandine: I think I've fixed both the bluetooth issues now, the fix for udev is in the works which will do the turn on/off and now I can test again the visible problem should also be fixed when I test and see what broke
<klattimer> didrocks: ^^ you might be interested in the above
<didrocks> klattimer: oh great! congrats for the hunt :)
<didrocks> klattimer: keep us in touch!
<kenvandine> klattimer, great
<klattimer> kenvandine: just testing now and I'll give you the patch :)
<kenvandine> thx
<klattimer> kenvandine: can you make sure this gets pushed out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-application/+bug/558841
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 558841 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) "bluetooth "devices" menu item not working in bluetooth indicator (affected: 21, heat: 127)" [Low,Triaged]
<kenvandine> klattimer, ok, how different is that from the last patch i updated?
<kenvandine> i'll grab udev from unapproved and build it locally to test
<klattimer> not greatly but instead of using gtk_widget_set_sensitive it uses gtk_action which doesn't throw an error
<klattimer> also removes some stray prints
<didrocks> kenvandine: wait on indicator-application before pushing as we will deal with the API and ABI breakage too
<kenvandine> didrocks, ok, good point
<kenvandine> didrocks, i'll prepare it though
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, no change apart from a rebuild, but one is better than 2 ;)
<didrocks> thanks kenvandine, klattimer
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, jcastro - gnome-bluetooth fix is uploaded now
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> go team!
<klattimer> cool, now what about tomboy?
<chrisccoulson> heh :-)
<chrisccoulson> have you not fixed that one yet? ;)
<klattimer> i've looked at it like a dog being shown a magic trick, does that count?
<chrisccoulson> lol
<klattimer> chrisccoulson: my understanding is, that when tomboy is loaded, and the indicator applet isn't in the panel
<klattimer> that's when it stops working right?
<chrisccoulson> klattimer, yeah, pretty much. i just did some testing where i did "chmod -x /usr/lib/indicator-application/indicator-application-service"
<chrisccoulson> and then killall indicator-application-service
<chrisccoulson> so i got the fallbacks
<klattimer> so, that implies the menu is being lost either in dbusmenu or in libindicator as libindicator picks the fallback to status menu as the correct thing to do as there's no applet
<klattimer> the question is, why would this be specific to tomboy?
<klattimer> ah, I've reproduced it
<klattimer> :)
<chrisccoulson> nice :)
<klattimer> we need tedg on this one
<klattimer> tedg: can you see any reason that tomboy's menus would show up in the indicator applet but if you remove the indicator applet and tomboy bounces off to the notification area the menus are not visible?
<klattimer> the only thing different is that it's coming from mono
<klattimer> libdbusmenu mono bindings perhaps, or app indicator mono bindings?
<tedg> klattimer, Hmm, no when we move to the notification area we're just using GTK at that point.  No dbusmenu involved.
<tedg> klattimer, directhex has a patch for the mono bindings though.
<klattimer> really, what does that fix do?
<LBo> Is it possible with the python libindicate bindings to start the server in one process and add messages to that server in another process?
<Cimi> njpatel: ping
<njpatel> Cimi, pong
<Cimi> njpatel: we need to get UIF exceptions for compiz, light-themes
<njpatel> LBo, i assume you'd need a bridge between the two processes, with only one in charge of actually adding messages to the server, and the other requesting additions over dbus or something
<Cimi> njpatel: it's really important
<njpatel> Cimi, sure, but not really my thing dude
<njpatel> Cimi, dbarth would need to orchastrate
<Cimi> I perfectly know
<njpatel> orchestrate*
<Cimi> but otto forced me to speak with you :P
<njpatel> Cimi, do you want him here, I can poke him to log on
<njpatel> Cimi, heh
<njpatel> chaotic, stop creating more work for me dude!
<Cimi> davidbarth: ping
<njpatel> :)
<Cimi> ahaha
<njpatel> ah, of course, he has a different nick here
<davidbarth> Cimi: pong
<Cimi> njpatel: I'm in pvt dude :P
<chaotic> njpatel: sorry man ;)
<Cimi> njpatel: In the last two months I have spoken more with otto than with my parents :D
<njpatel> chaotic, Oh, that's fine, let my unity releases be finished tomorrow and see how much time I start spending on "otto" bug reporting :)
<njpatel> Cimi, heh :)
<Cimi> davidbarth: we need to get the UIF exception for the two packages I have sent the mail
<chaotic> Cimi: hopefully your parents get back to you a bit sooner ;)
<Cimi> chaotic: you should be proud of the preivous sentence :P
<Cimi> ahah
<LBo> njpatel: No, I want to run the server in one process and add messages to the server in another process
<chaotic> :)
<njpatel> LBo, sure, but process 1 (in charge of server) can just export a couple of methods on dbus so process 2 can add/remove messages.
<chaotic>  
<njpatel> LBo, it might be doable with the framework, I'm not 100% sure, tedg would know
<LBo> ah, i see
<Cimi> davidbarth: it's really important, it also contains a performance boost people were complaining about
<LBo> Create my own dbus methods
<njpatel> right
<davidbarth> Cimi: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess for the moment
<LBo> I've been looking at the org.ayatana.indicator.messages bus but I really wouldn't know if it's possible with those methods
<Cimi> davidbarth: can I write that mail and then could you send it for me? I'm not subscribed in any of them
<LBo> tedg: could you shine some light on this issue?
<Cimi> kenvandine: at the same time could you update gtk2-engines-murrine? just after the approval for the exception
<kenvandine> Cimi, we can update gtk2-engines-murrine, did you do a release?
<kenvandine> we have been looking forward to a release :)
<Cimi> damn, true
<Cimi> will do once I'lll have the freeze
<Cimi> vincent untz was asking that too
<Cimi> davidbarth: I subscribe to the mailing list and send the mail, even though I'm not an employee
<Cimi> mmm subscription is not required as long they'llapprove the message
<davidbarth> Cimi: super, thanks
<Cimi> davidbarth: I have sent both emails, you were cc'ed
<Cimi> davidbarth: who can I ask to approve my messages to the mailing lists???
<davidbarth> Cimi: ping dpm on #ubuntu-desktop for i18n
<davidbarth> Cimi: and i don't know who for the other list, robbiew probably
<Cimi> the useless list since there's no translation change required :)
<davidbarth> well, then it's a no-op, no need to bother them i guess
<Cimi> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2010-September/000111.html
<Cimi> compiz landed
<Cimi> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2010-September/000112.html
<Cimi> both
<Cimi> cool :)
<Cimi> mpt: hi dude :)
<mpt> hi Cimi, I saw you talking smack about Ubuntu Software Center
<mpt> We must settle this with a duel
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> if it0s the same issue we have in eclipse
<Cimi> the treeview is using text[SELECTED] instead text[ACTIVE]
<Cimi> mpt ^^
<Cimi> mpt: are you talking about the bug otto has just shown me or my rant in twitter? :)
<mpt> Cimi, the latter
<mpt> I have no idea what bug Otto has just shown you
<Cimi> oh
<Cimi> chaotic: show mpt the bug
<Cimi> mpt: so you could understand why I was speaking about text :)
<chaotic> Cimi: just shown mpt - he says thank you
<mpt> Cimi, I've updated bug 635208, thanks
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 635208 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Unfocused selected item in software list is white on light grey (affected: 1, heat: 8)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/635208
<Cimi> mpt: for the sidebar, I don't like the fact it's a huge white block by default. maybe having something like nautilus's sidebar proposals could help a bit. but it's my concerns, don't mind ;)
<mpt> Cimi, people thought it was even weirder in 1.0 than they do now, but it's gradually filling up.
<Cimi> mpt: anyway it's something absolutely not interesting for maverick, let's go back to the bug
<Cimi> mpt: yeah definitely, it's much better as it is now
<Cimi> mpt: OSS is about continuos evolution
<Cimi> mpt: I have subscrivbed myself to that bug, ping me if you need any help
<Cimi> mpt: is the color specified by the software-center "theme"?
<Cimi> mpt: I've downloaded the source in order to fix it for you
<Cimi> mpt: I would like to know which file is responsible of that :)
<mpt> Cimi, it's probably in softwarecenter/view/ somewhere
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> what's mkit mpt ?
<mpt> Cimi, a small collection of widgets written by mmnz
<mpt> I think
 * mpt -> home
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> bye mpt !
<mpt> tchau
<seif__> bratsche, u there?
<seif__> bratsche, how do i detect if the mouse is over the edge of the screen in python
<bratsche> seif__: I don't understand what you mean.
<seif__> bratsche, lets say i want to do something like docky
<seif__> where when i move to the bottom of the screen
<seif__> the dock appears
<seif__> how do i detect that the mouse is on the edge of the screen
<bratsche> I dunno.. I would first try just creating a window that's 1-pixel tall (maybe rgba and fully transparent).
<bratsche> That's at least the way I'd try going about it first, it seems most straightforward.
<Cimi> seif__: iirc docky simply checks for the cursor position
<Cimi> (maybe)
<bratsche> That's a bad idea, because you would have the poll the cursor position.
<Cimi> so I am wrong
<Cimi> :)
<seif__> Cimi, i am trying to avoid polling the cursor position
<bratsche> I think that's what notify-osd does in order to get the proximity effect working, but in general it's not a good thing to do.
<seif__> bratsche, good call I will try that
<seif__> bratsche, +1
<seif__> so window transpartent and 1 pixel :)
<seif__> ok
<bratsche> Polling the cursor is a good way to drain your battery.
<bratsche> seif__: Cool, good luck!
<bratsche> seif__: Or actually, I think you can make the window input-only.
<seif__> huh
<seif__> bratsche, explain
<bratsche> You can make a window input-only, so that it doesn't draw.  Then you don't need to worry about making it rgba and drawing itself transparently.  It would only be used to capture mouse events.
<sense> tedg: Could you please take a look at merge review <https://code.launchpad.net/~sense/indicator-application/fix-608219>? (Bug number not related to the fix). It adds the extra API calls of indicator-application to the Python and Mono bindings.
<sense> Changes to the packaging are required to make sure that the extra Mono policy file will be installed as well.
<tedg> sense, Ah, okay.  I looked this morning... you can't keep making it better so quickly! ;)
<sense> tedg: This morning I hadn't added Jo Shields' solution for the assembly dependents to it. :)
<sense> Plus: I removed a change to src/app-indicator.c that should not be in there, but slipped into the branch unfortunately.
<tedg> sense, You still have a conflict in your merge request.
<sense> tedg: Really? What's wrong?
<tedg> sense, Policy stuff in Makefile.am
<sense> Ah, I see.
<sense> I'll look into it!
<sense> tedg: Pushing the solution as I'm writing this.
<seif__> bratsche, u still there
<seif__> how do i make a window input only?
<bratsche> seif__: If you're using gtk then you would make a realize method in your class and set the wclass member of your GdkWindowAttr struct to GDK_INPUT_ONLY
<seif__> bratsche, awesome
<bratsche> Look in gtk and grep for GDK_INPUT_ONLY.. there are several widgets which use it.
<bratsche> I don't know how to do it in Python though, so you'll have to translate what I say into that language. :)
#ayatana 2010-09-22
<klattimer> anyone know where sense is these days?
<kklimonda> klattimer: he has been here yesterday evening
<klattimer> kklimonda: cheers
<klattimer> need to get a hold of him, if you see him later will you let him know
<kklimonda> klattimer: either send him an email or leave memo.. email is the best though
<kklimonda> klattimer: I may not remember or miss him
<klattimer> k yeah, that's probably a better idea
<om26er> number of workspaces in unity is 1 is that intended?
<om26er> *default
<kklimonda> om26er: it makes sense - most new users don't use virtual desktops at all. But I have no idea whether it's a design decision or some late bug :)
<om26er> kklimonda, wouldnt that kill the purpose of a workspace switcher ?
<Cimi> mpt: any idea on how to fix the bug?
<Cimi> yesterday I tried (1 sec, no more as was night :D) something like state = widget.get_state()
<Cimi> but it gives me something like gtk.STATE_NORMAL
<Cimi> always
<klattimer> Cimi: what are you trying to do?
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/635208 klattimer
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 635208 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Unfocused selected item in software list is white on light grey (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Low,Triaged]
<klattimer> Cimi: try checking the state of children and parents
<klattimer> see if they differ
<klattimer> ah hang on
<Cimi> mmm
<klattimer> you're using the cell's state for the colours?
<Cimi> parent
<klattimer> that's not going to work
<klattimer> yeah, you want to get the parent's state
<Cimi> klattimer:  not me
<klattimer> :)
<klattimer> well, whoever
<Cimi> klattimer: it's software center, mpt just pointed me that bug
<Cimi> klattimer: widget.get_parent() is enough in python?
<Cimi> don't have the doc installed :D
<klattimer> off the top of my head, maybe
<klattimer> Cimi: just checked, yep
<klattimer> that'll do it
<Cimi> but doesn't seem to work :)
<Cimi> or parent is still problematic
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> well, I'd need to dig further in order to figure it out
<klattimer> that was just an off the top of my head thought
<Cimi> klattimer: maybe mpt or whoever wrote that code knows why he did the state in that way
<klattimer> maybe
<Cimi> (checking if the cell is selected)
<mpt> I say I say
<klattimer> well, it looks like a custom cell renderer
<mpt> Is someone accusing me of writing code?
<Cimi> ahaha
<klattimer> lol
<Cimi> no mpt :P
<klattimer> Cimi: check the blame log
<mpt> That code is probably Matthew McGowan
<Cimi> mpt: is he subscribed to the bug?
<mpt> no
<Cimi> mpt: now he is :P
<klattimer> kenvandine: can we close this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/569273
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 569273 in Application Indicators "memory leak in gnome-power-manager (affected: 60, heat: 319)" [Medium,In progress]
<klattimer> fix should have been released by now, and the remaining memory leaks are either deep in gslice or false positives
<OwaisL> hello friends... i just installed maverick on a friends laptop but notify-osd is not showing.. instead old notification are showing up.. notify-osd is already installed.
<hyperair> you need to kill the original notification daemon
<hyperair> then notify-osd should get start up automatically.
<OwaisL> and that would be pkill notify-osd?
<OwaisL> oh
<OwaisL> sorry
<OwaisL> the original one...
<OwaisL> i mean what is the process name
<OwaisL> thanks got it.. removed the notification-daemon package.. thanks
<jcastro> klattimer: kenvandine is wondering about vino
<klattimer> jcastro: what about it?
<jcastro> is it finished?
<kenvandine> klattimer, hey!
<klattimer> kenvandine: there were two things wrong with vino, first an upstream race condition we couldn't really do anything about, and secondly it didn't show the names of the people connected via telepathy
<klattimer> the bug is deep and I noticed it gone from my buglist on monday, so I assumed it just got shelved for now
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> klattimer, the get_alias thing looked tough...
<klattimer> yeah
<jcastro> what of bug 569273
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 569273 in Application Indicators "memory leak in gnome-power-manager (affected: 60, heat: 319)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569273
<klattimer> ah, I was just about to report on that bug when you popped up
<klattimer> seems gslice always throws crap valgrinds
<klattimer> there's no longer a memory leak which we can solve, there are leaks, in X
<klattimer> but I don't think I'll be touching that with a 10ft pole
<jcastro> klattimer: ah, porting deluge would be a quick and easy win since upstream is willing to take it, likely just go upstream and we'll snag it during N.
<klattimer> sure
<klattimer> sense actually said he wanted to take that one back, so I left it for him, but if he's busy with other things I'll go for it
<jcastro> ok
<klattimer> apparently it should just be a matter of hooking signals
<jcastro> he usually comes around nowish
<klattimer> it'd be spooky if he just appeared then
<kenvandine> 1 2 3, now!
<kenvandine> notta
<chrisccoulson> hi Cimi, would you mind taking a look at bug 617192 please? :-)
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 617192 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[maverick-beta] Disabled menu items unreadable (affected: 20, heat: 123)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617192
<jcastro> do we care about bug 526499
<klattimer> kenvandine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/569273
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 526499 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Application Indicator users launched at start-up skip the applet and fall back instead (affected: 7, heat: 68)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526499
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 569273 in Application Indicators "memory leak in gnome-power-manager (affected: 60, heat: 319)" [Medium,In progress]
<klattimer> two branches still need to be merged for that to be fixed
<jcastro> and that leaves just bug 522152
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 522152 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application does not send signals when a menu is shown/hidden (affected: 3, heat: 33)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522152
<klattimer> jcastro: I think the menu open/close signals are implemented in the API
<klattimer> tedg: ^^ that's correct now isn't it?
<jcastro> klattimer: if that's the case resolve the bug please, I bet those 2 guys are aching to use appindicators. :D
<tedg> klattimer, Those signals aren't coming down right now :(
<klattimer> tedg: what's the issue?
<klattimer> do you have other related bug reports
<klattimer> maybe i'll file this as a dupe?
<jcastro> looks like we found something for you to do!
<klattimer> heh
<klattimer> tedg: what package are the signals implemented in and what's the signal spec string for them, that'd make it easier to get started
<tedg> klattimer, Uhm... it may take a diagram :)
<jcastro> you see ted, this is why we can't have nice things
<klattimer> tedg: ok if you could do that, that'd be awesome
<tedg> klattimer, libindicator -> libapplication.so -> dbusmenu
<jcastro> tedg: today's your chance to offload bugs to karl
<tedg> klattimer, We *just* got this working for indicator-appmenu
<klattimer> right
<tedg> klattimer, So you can't even do it with the libindicator in the distro today :)
<klattimer> so basically the appmenu works but the other indicators don't send the signal
<klattimer> ?
<tedg> klattimer, libindicator didn't have the function to call.
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> oh
<tedg> When I say *just* I mean like *just* :)
<klattimer> oh
<klattimer> right :/
<didrocks> klattimer: just a question on bug #558841, can I just take the patch in addition to the previous one, nothing else needed?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 558841 in indicator-application (Ubuntu Lucid) "bluetooth "devices" menu item not working in bluetooth indicator (affected: 21, heat: 127)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/558841
<klattimer> not in addition
<didrocks> ok, it replaces
<klattimer> replace the old patch with the new one
<didrocks> awesome. Thanks a lot klattimer :)
<klattimer> np
<kenvandine> didrocks, btw i had kind of tested it... didn't blow up for me
<didrocks> kenvandine: and did I work? :)
<kenvandine> but i can't disable bluetooth so couldn't show/hide
<didrocks> in the menu you mean? you can't disable bluetooth? or in the bios?
<kenvandine> i think that needs udev
<kenvandine> menu
<kenvandine> i think the udev in unapproved queue fixes that
<didrocks> but it's in the queue?
<kenvandine> yeah
<didrocks> great
<didrocks> will sponsor gnome-bluetooth then
<kenvandine> thx
<cnd> tedg, can you explain more about why you need to poll?
<tedg> MacSlow, cnd was asking about the polling in NotifyOSD
<tedg> cnd, To do the fading effect as the mouse moves within the bubble.
<cnd> I was thinking we should be able to just have a transparent window around the osd area
<cnd> and subscribe to MotionNotify events on the window
<cnd> and do the fading based on the position of the cursor given in the events
<cnd> instead of polling 60 HZ (actually 120 Hz, which should be collapsed to 60 Hz)
<tedg> cnd, I'm trying to remember what the issue was there.... I'm pretty sure we tried that.
<tedg> MacSlow would probably be the guy to ask as he dealt with the bug reports :)
<MacSlow> cnd, no window... or at least only very small one otherwise the "click-through" is not possible
<cnd> MacSlow, click-through?
<cnd> oh wait, I think I see what you are saying
<MacSlow> cnd, you know that a user can work through windows (click through them on stuff below it)
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> MacSlow, why are you listening to mouse clicks in the osd window?
<kenvandine> klattimer, didrocks: i build udev locally and tested the latest gnome-bluetooth patch
<tedg> Ah, that's right, we couldn't make it not have input and get the Motion events.
<MacSlow> cnd, the notification-bubbles therefore never get in your flow of work
<kenvandine> works great :)
<cnd> they don't seem to do anything?
<MacSlow> cnd, sadly there is no OutputOnly type in X11
<cnd> OutputOnly?
<MacSlow> cnd, so I had to implement it the way it is now
<MacSlow> cnd, yeah... just render stuff and don't care for any input-events
<cnd> so the issue is mouse button clicks right?
<cnd> you want MotionNotify
<cnd> but not ButtonPress or ButtonRelease
<didrocks> kenvandine: works here even without the udev change :)
<didrocks> kenvandine: thanks for the info in any case!
<cnd> so why not just mask out the Button* events from the window's event mask?
<kenvandine> cool
<MacSlow> cnd, any even the notify-osd window would swallow would be lost
 * kenvandine is glad udev fixes it... need to get that approved
<kenvandine> pitti uploaded it
<MacSlow> cnd, there fore it's input-event mask is a tiny tiny 1x1 rectangle at the top left of each bubble
<cnd> MacSlow, actually, this sounds just like what you want an active grab for
<cnd> did you look into grabs?
<cnd> you would grab and then replay events
<MacSlow> cnd, I wanted to avoid any grabs
<cnd> MacSlow, why?
<MacSlow> cnd, let me ask you something... :) what's wrong with the current approach?
<MacSlow> cnd, I still didn't get that
<cnd> MacSlow, right now you wake up the cpu 120 times a second
<cnd> any time an osd is in effect
<cnd> that drains batter
<cnd> and spawns a lot of unnecessary process context switches
<MacSlow> it's 60 Hz as far as I know
<cnd> MacSlow, there's two timers unfortunately
<cnd> they need to be coallesced into one
<cnd> but that's still 60 hz
<cnd> ideally and idle machine should wake up maybe 10's of times per second
<cnd> but this wakes up the proc a lot
<cnd> also, cpus have multiple sleep states
<cnd> the deeper the sleep, the longer it takes to go into an out of sleep
<MacSlow> cnd, I still don't know server-grabs are that simple to get in
<cnd> it may take 5 ms to go into C2, but 15 ms to go into the deeper C4
<MacSlow> cnd, this is certainly a  major change request to notify-osd
<cnd> so the kernel won't let you get into C4 with a 60 Hz timer :(
<cnd> MacSlow, yeah, I know it's not simple
<cnd> but if we can fix it we really need to
<cnd> this really will eat people's battery
<cnd> especially people who run things like gwibber and have lots of notifications
<cnd> it's not something that likely *has* to make it into maverick
<cnd> but it needs to be fixed
<MacSlow> cnd, I would need/want a stand-alone test-case/program to verify I get the same click-through- and proximity-fade behaviour with server-grabs
<MacSlow> cnd, proximity-fade is the next issue
<cnd> that's fine
<MacSlow> cnd, because they are meant to act upon the mouse moving closer to the bubble (but not withing the bubbles drawing rectangle) they need some other method of getting known to the notify-osd process
<MacSlow> cnd, I'm not sure server-grabs would allow that
<jcastro> klattimer: sorry I was doing something else, you fine now with some bugs?
<klattimer> yeah for now
<jcastro> k
<cnd> MacSlow, XInput 2.0 has XIGrabEnter
<cnd> it may be possible to do something with that
<MacSlow> cnd, hm... that wasn't in place when notify-osd was started :)
<cnd> gtk is supposed to have XI 2.0 soon
<cnd> maybe already
<MacSlow> cnd, this is something for the backlog for sure
<cnd> yeah
<cnd> but it really should be fixed for natty
<MacSlow> cnd, feel free to file that as wishlist item against notify-osd on lp
<MacSlow> cnd, assign me to it so I'll not forget
<cnd> ok
<sense> klattimer: ping
<klattimer> sense: do you have a fix for the mono bindings for app indicators hanging around?
<klattimer> directhex said you were improving his improvements
<sense> klattimer: I just read the merge request approval in my mail box, it should be in trunk already now!
<sense> Including additions to the Python bindings.
<klattimer> ok, will it make maverick because it breaks this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomboy/+bug/627744
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 627744 in tomboy (Ubuntu) "note names are blank in applet menu (affected: 2, heat: 26)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<klattimer> I believe
<klattimer> not 100% sure on that
<sense> klattimer: It should not, because it only adds the API additions that weren't previously available in Python and Mono.
<klattimer> hmm
<klattimer> bugger :/
<sense> klattimer: How reliably reproducible is that bug?
<klattimer> every time
<klattimer> :/
<klattimer> remove indicator applet from the panel and in the status menu it's got no menu items
<sense> Ah! The fallback only?
<klattimer> yeah
<sense> klattimer: I'm on Unity now, so I'm afraid I cannot test this right away. You were hoping my branch would solve the issue because no one has been able to really pin-point the cause of this bug?
<klattimer> well someone said that directhex was working on some binding changes
<klattimer> and he said you were
<klattimer> so I followed the trail
<sense> ah
<sense> klattimer: This behaviour is not shown by, say, the GNOME Bluetooth AppInd in the fallback mode>
<sense> ?
<Cimi> chrisccoulson: should be better with the new updates
<Cimi> to light-themes
<klattimer> nope
<sense> ah
<sense> klattimer: I'm familiar with the Mono bindings, so maybe I could take a look.
<sense> No error messages anywhere to be found?
<klattimer> if you would
<klattimer> not that I could see
<klattimer> it's just like they're getting misplaced at some point
<jcastro> sense: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/deluge/+bug/584669
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 584669 in deluge (Ubuntu) "indicator for deluge (affected: 7, heat: 42)" [Wishlist,In progress]
<sense> jcastro: Good. :) My question was more meant to check whether I should send you the information, but apparently you've got the bug!
<jcastro> sense: since the upstream guy is keen on it let's just finish it and send it to him and pick it up for Natty
<jcastro> low hanging fruit
<jcastro> ok so for tomboy, basically the fix means adding these new API things (signs probably point to NO for those going in maverick)
<sense> jcastro: You mean the app_indicator_set_label() stuff?
<sense> That was merged to trunk.
<jcastro> the thing that fixes the fallback
<sense> What was that thing? :)
<jcastro> ok, so from my basic understanding, the tomboy fallback is broken
<jcastro> right?
<sense> yes
<jcastro> ok, and to fix that you did ... ?
<sense> I did do nothing to fix that. My branch which was merged a few hours ago added support for the recent API additions to the Mono and Python bindings, i.e. extending their binding definition files.
<jcastro> "It should not, because it only adds the API additions that weren't previously available in Python and Mono."
<jcastro> is what we think so far right?
<sense> yes
<sense> Tomboy cannot be using those already, because they weren'ta vailable previously and are still not in stable.
<sense> klattimer: Have you checked your .xsession-errors file, or the indicator-application log?
<klattimer> I didn't know there was an indicator log
<klattimer> but xsession seemed OK
<sense> klattimer: I listed some ways of debugging at <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingAyatana>, I guess you know most, but just to be sure you could take a look.
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> cool
<sense> Please extend the page if you have more debugging methods. :)
<jcastro> klattimer: ok, make this bug a priority then, it's tough to convince people to take a patch when our fallbacks don't work. :)
<klattimer> yeah true
<jcastro> I think there's an xfce effort somewhere for app indicator support
<jcastro> which of course is The Right Solution(tm), heh
<sense> yay
<sense> Whoops. The branch I used to fix the Mono and Python bindings was the branch I used to fix the AppInd part of the Deluge bug.
<sense> The few lines of code I committed in my own branch to solve that are gone now.
<sense> Ah well, it should be still there in the commit history. It's just that it is now harder to find because I removed the association with the bug.
<jcastro> ok sense now you are just confusing me
<sense> jcastro: The last few lines were referring to the branch that was merged a few hours earlier into the indicator-application trunk. That branch contained a fix for the Mono and Python bindings, but I had previously used (and committed to) the same branch to fix the AppInd side of the Deluge Indicator bug. I had removed the code of the fix in that branch before it was merged, so it is not in any stand-alone branch anymore.
<jcastro> k
<jcastro> any other burning indicator-application issues sense?
<jcastro> I'd like to get klattimer a nice pile o bugs.
<sense> thinking
<Lollipop56> hi is this the right place to talk about PPAs, USC, the Linux kernel and Darwin kernel?
<sense> Lollipop56: I"m afraid not. :)
<Lollipop56> what would be the right channel then?
<sense> jcastro: bug #601209 is one, but that's more of a feature. Maybe worth looking at bug #493966 and bug #536969 together? Bug #632996 might be something someone else is already working on, or something which Karl is already fully aware of, but I'm mentioning it anyway. Then there is bug #528097, which is an issue in the Mono bindings I promised to take fix, but haven't got around to it, because after spending a lot of time to try to fix that bug it slowl
<sense> y drifted to the back of my consciousness.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 601209 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "Indicator breaks gtk table menus (affected: 2, heat: 51)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601209
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 493966 in Application Indicators "Finish gtk-doc and code samples (affected: 5, heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/493966
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 536969 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "The api docs are incomplete or missing (affected: 2, heat: 25)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/536969
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 632996 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Vala bindings for libappindicator are incorrect (affected: 1, heat: 384)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632996
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 528097 in Application Indicators "ApplicationIndicator Constructor cannot be overriden in C# (affected: 1, heat: 3)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528097
<Lollipop56> sense, do you know all those 4 things?
<Lollipop56> or someone who does? I wanna talk about i
<Lollipop56> it*
<ScottK> Lollipop56: PPAs are part of Launchpad, so #launchpad might be a start.
<sense> Lollipop56: this channel can be about the Ubuntu Software Centre, but the kernel people are on #ubuntu-kernel, the PPAs are part of Launchpad, which is at #launchpad and Darwin might be suitable for #ubuntu-offtopic, but I'm not sure what you want to say about that to who. :)
<Lollipop56> kk, I'll try the kernel channel
<sense> ok
<sense> jcastro: For that last bug you should check if you want me to tell you more about it if there isn't enough info in the bug comments, because it turned out to be reasonably complicated.
<jcastro> sense: that seems like an adequate pile for now
<jcastro> klattimer: how's that?
<sense> good
<Lollipop56> sense, it's the wrong channel I think
<Lollipop56> do you have some basic knowledge about the 4 things?
<sense> Lollipop56: What do you want to know?
<Lollipop56> can I pm you about it? I don't wanna start a flame war
<sense> Fine if you want to. :)
<Lollipop56> kk
<sense> But this channel is not prone to burst into flames.
<sense> Although we might be off-topic.
<gambs> I've never seen this channel rise beyond temperate <.,
<gambs> *<.<
 * hyperair finds it very interesting that rhythm-e, aka rhythmbox-elementary, looks very much like banshee
<vish> hyperair: chicken-n-egg? ;)
<hyperair> vish: hmm?
<vish> which was the inspiration?
<hyperair> banshee, obviously
<hyperair> the elementary project is a very recent thing
<hyperair> surely you've heard of nautilus-elementary?
<hyperair> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Ja-szP46WwU/
 * vish part of elemenatry team, so i should know ;)
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> well considering banshee 1.0 was.... two years ago?
<hyperair> i think banshee's new interface came first
<hyperair> vish: i like the stuff the elementary team is doing.
<hyperair> just one issue: nautilus-elementary's breadcrumbs are buggy
<hyperair> try opening a deep path
<hyperair> i mean a very long path
<vish> yea, n-e has a lot of bugs , dont tell seb128 though ;p
<hyperair> lol
<hyperair> why not?
<vish> a lot of bugs filed in nautilus nowadays turn out to be due to users actually using n-e ;p
<sense> argh
<hyperair> lol!
<gambs> hyperair: Or did iTunes blow them both out of the water by way of precedent?
<hyperair> gambs: nah, itunes looks rather different.
<sense> Everything draws inspiration from other sources, but sometimes it is just more obvious.
<hyperair> gambs: rhythm-e is much more similar to banshee than either is to itunes.
<sense> I would say that Rhythmbox is more like iTunes than Banshee.
<gambs> Still pioneered the basic layout that both derive from.
<gambs> Controls in the upper left, track data and seek bar center-ish, search on right.
<hyperair> sense: what about rhythm-e?
<gambs> Side bar for organization.
<hyperair> the sidebar could have come from anywhere
<hyperair> nautilus does it
<hyperair> windows explorer does it
<hyperair> it's too common a concept to point at itunes.
<hyperair> anyway nothing beats banshee's searching capabilities
<gambs> I'm just saying, those things in conjunction, that layout, was made popular in iTunes. There's no reason to discount it other than unnecessary hate.
<sense> hyperair: haven't looked at that
<hyperair> gambs: who mentioned anything about hate? =)
<hyperair> i personally think itunes UI is messy and cluttered.
<hyperair> they crammed too many things there
<hyperair> banshee's is just nice
<gambs> I disagree on Banshee not having too many things crammed in there, but that's me. XD (The drop down from the next track button comes to mind immediately as very 'crammed in')
<kenvandine> Cimi, have you seen bug 622284 ?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 622284 in light-themes (Ubuntu Maverick) "Font blur on some buttons in Ambiance/Radiance theme (affected: 5, heat: 24)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/622284
<Cimi> kenvandine: just update murrine
<kenvandine> ah, that should be fixed with the murrine release?
<Cimi> kenvandine: yep
<kenvandine> great, thx
<Cimi> I fixed that 13 days ago
<kenvandine> Cimi, that is uploaded, just waiting to get pushed through the queue to get built
<kenvandine> Cimi, thx
<Cimi> no worries :)
<gambs> Where would be a good place to bring up a discussion about applications stealing focus or not stealing focus? When they pop-up/where?
#ayatana 2010-09-23
<nisshh> hello all
<nisshh> quick question:
<nisshh> how do i use my own custom icon with an indicator applet, instead of a default one?
<didrocks> Cimi: hey
<Cimi> hi didrocks
<sense> klattimer, jcastro: Due to the updates of today the Deluge indicator from my patch to the bug report might just be working.
<jcastro> oh hey
<jcastro> alright!
<klattimer> cool
<sense> I'm not very sure, but chances have increased.
<jcastro> klattimer: how's things today?
<klattimer> jcastro: good
<jcastro> too busy, not busy enough?, just right?
<klattimer> just getting into the libindicator ->dbusmenu code and learning my way around
<klattimer> just right
<klattimer> make sure you assign bugs to me though, it's easy to lose the links
<jcastro> klattimer: right
<jcastro> klattimer: what's up with bug 569273
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 569273 in Application Indicators "memory leak in gnome-power-manager (affected: 60, heat: 314)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/569273
<klattimer> jcastro: as far as I can see it's fixed
<klattimer> i've bugged kenvandine a few times to make sure the hash table branch and others are merged and released
<klattimer> kenvandine: have you poked it yet
<klattimer> I just left a comment with some extra info
<sense> klattimer, jcastro: I was wrong that Deluge is working now, but I'm convinced that today it became a lot easier to finally fix the bug.
<klattimer> sense do you have that bug?
<klattimer> I thought you were taking it back when you got back from holiday
<sense> klattimer: I haven't had time to spend on it.
<klattimer> k
<sense> Let me search the bug number
<sense> klattimer: bug #584669 is the bug requestion AppInd support for Deluge, but the real bug is bug #608219. I think that the current Deluge patch is mostly fine, I think it just doesn't work properly because of bug #608219.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 584669 in deluge (Ubuntu) "indicator for deluge (affected: 7, heat: 42)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/584669
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 608219 in Application Indicators "Submenus not added when done so with Glade (affected: 1, heat: 10)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/608219
<klattimer> right
<sense> tedg: You wrote in today's changelog of indicator-application that bug #608219 was fixed by the new release. This is not true, I accidentally used the branch I had intended to use to fix bug #608219, but removed the fix for bug #608219.
<sense> tedg: Apologises for the inconvenience.
<tedg> sense, Ah, okay :(
<tedg> sense, Can't really change the changelog now -- did you reset the bug?
<sense> tedg: not yet
<sense> tedg: I hope to check whether an old patch I've got somwhere will fix the bug, the changes to libdbusmenu today looked promising.
<sense> klattimer: I hope that this: <http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sense/indicator-application/fix-608219/revision/143> will fix the issue.
<sense> As you can see it was a commit to a branch, but I reverted it once I noticed it had slipped into my merge request.
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> are you going to test it?
<sense> klattimer: I'll test it now, I've still got a patched and installed Deluge on my system, so that should be easy.
<klattimer> k cool
<jcastro> klattimer: ok so I guess ken left on vacation
<jcastro> klattimer: didrocks is your man to ship the fix
<didrocks> Cimi: can you have a look at bug #617192 when you have some time? seems annoying
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 617192 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[maverick-beta] Disabled menu items unreadable (affected: 21, heat: 128)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617192
<didrocks> klattimer: whenever you want ;) (maybe tomorrow morning)
<klattimer> yeah i'm beat actually
<klattimer> need to rest
<didrocks> same here :)
<didrocks> klattimer: just ping me tomorrow, I'll check and sponsor it
<klattimer> k
<klattimer> cool
<didrocks> thanks :)
<vish> sense: are you on maverick? if so, do you have the lock screen menu item?
<vish> in the indicator session..
<sense> vish: Yes, with the short-cut shown aligned to the right.
<vish> sense: what is the indicator-session version? i dont have it in 0.2.10-ubuntu1
<sense> vish: I have 0.2.10-ubuntu2, and I am running Unity at the moment.
<vish> ah! ok..
<vish> sense: thx
<sense> you're welcome
<thorwil> godbyk: anything interesting happened after i left?
<godbyk> thorwil: Nope.
<Cimi> didrocks: it should be better with the new release
<Cimi> didrocks: isn't it?
<Cimi> didrocks: I found them quite readable
<didrocks> Cimi: I agree, can you state that in the bug report, please?
<didrocks> Cimi: put it as fix released and ask them to reopen if it's still the case
<didrocks> made the paperwork :)
<Cimi> ty didrocks, was having dinner
<didrocks> Cimi: no worry ;)
<Cimi> OT, didrocks, did someone add me to the wiki?
<didrocks> Cimi: looking
<vish> ooh! a neat little murrine bug..  switching the panel to a vertical layout, switches the text vertically but does not switch the text shadow behind it..
<vish> looks like Cimi missed that text.. :)
#ayatana 2010-09-24
<JanCBorchardt> mpt, could you approve Kirk to Ayatana-UX? He was greatly involved in the discussion about the testing suite: https://launchpad.net/~ayatana-ux/+members#proposed
<godbyk> mpt's up late.
<Burim> Hi all
<Burim> i'm student working on a project where we are trying to redesign the interface for the One Hundred Paper Cuts website
<Burim> i need to record some user tasks
<Burim> from an actual user
<Burim> it should not take more than 20min
<Burim> at the end of the class we can make the ui we come up with publicly available
<Burim> is there anyone that can help me?
<klattimer> didrocks: can you get the hashtable free branch and other other merged in this bug; https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/569273
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 569273 in Application Indicators "memory leak in gnome-power-manager (affected: 60, heat: 314)" [Medium,In progress]
<klattimer> they'll fix the leak
 * klattimer hopes the older branch isn't a bit stale
<didrocks> klattimer: great, looking at them :)
<didrocks> klattimer: so, we need the dbusmenu fix too, right?
<klattimer> yeah
<klattimer> I believe so
<klattimer> kenvandine would know for sure but he's away
<klattimer> the hashtable fixed what I valgrinded
<didrocks> right, hum, what a pitti ted didn't tell me to merge the dbusmenu fix in my latest upload. will check with him :)
<didrocks> sponsoring your fix meanwhile
<didrocks> klattimer: sorry, what's your merge again? seems that lp:~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-application/lucid  as already been merged a long time ago
<klattimer> oh, ok, then just the hashtable fix
<didrocks> ok, the dbusmenu one :)
<klattimer> yeah
<didrocks> seems to be merged already, checking
<didrocks> yeah, already in ubuntu then
<didrocks> updating bug status :)
<didrocks> so, nothing to do in g-p-m, setting it invalid?
<klattimer> didrocks: can you test and release the patch here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-ubuntu/+bug/619816 works for me
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 619816 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Battery status line too long (affected: 2, heat: 20)" [Medium,New]
<didrocks> klattimer: not right now (doing some paperwork for release meeting), but will do in an hour, thanks!
<klattimer> k cheers
<klattimer> needs translating potentially
<klattimer> default translation could be %d:%02d
<dpm> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey dpm
<didrocks> dpm: klattimer: mpt: can you discuss here about bug #619816
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 619816 in Ubuntu Translations "Battery status line too long (affected: 2, heat: 22)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/619816
<didrocks> as it seems it needs clarification
<didrocks> and if it's something that needs to be in maverick or not
<klattimer> it's upto mpt if the fix is approved, I've followed what mark wanted and what was buggy
<klattimer> translation should be done on the strings not sure how much work that is
<didrocks> klattimer: and your last comment on translation?
<mpt> didrocks, dude, it's 29 days after UI freeze. Come on now.
<mpt> I agree it's too long, and we'll fix it for Natty.
<didrocks> mpt: that's what I keep telling to people :)
<klattimer> well the bug fix is there regardless
<dpm> klattimer, if an upload with a new translatable string is done, the translation work for translators will simply be to go to https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/gnome-power-manager/ and translate the new string. That said, depending on when the upload is, it might be quite tight, as the deadline for submitting translations will be next week on the 30th
<dpm> and a notification has to be sent to the translators list
<didrocks> ok, but it's a change of ui, so if that can be delayed (which seems to be), let's delay it
<didrocks> thanks :)
<didrocks> klattimer: I'm adding your patch on a list for natty
<klattimer> didrocks: it's only a minor change, and a bug fix
<didrocks> klattimer: yeah, but it's changing the ui, screenshots and such
<didrocks> that's why I'm not confortable with it
<klattimer> well it's changing part of the UI back to what it was, and changing a rare condition to something usable
<didrocks> klattimer: I think I'll discuss that on Monday with seb128, I'm not confident on that
<klattimer> k
<didrocks> in any case, it's not lost, and will be in natty :)
<OwaisL> So who is the messaging menu ninja here?? need to clarify something about it.
<OwaisL> jcastro, got some time?
#ayatana 2010-09-25
<thorwil> JanC, godbyk: so i just pushed a first raw text file to our gitorious repo
<OwaisL> Messaging menu should play sounds when upon events. like new unread messages etc. Applications should not have to do this by themselves.
<OwaisL> it'll also make  a centralized configuration possible for audio indication instead of configuring each app individually.
<vish> OwaisL: i think its best if the topic is brought up on the ML , very few people are around during weekends
<OwaisL> vish: I was about to do that.
#ayatana 2010-09-26
<intellectronica> hya, i have a question pertaining to the netbook ui. is this the best channel to ask?
<intellectronica> the question, b.t.w, is how can i customize the location of the launcher bar? i like the launcher but hate having it to the left of text windows
<mpt> intellectronica, yes, but most people who work on it will be asleep  now
<intellectronica> mpt: good point, but you are here :) guess you don't know the answer?
<mpt> I don't, but my best guess is that it's not customizable short of changing source code
<mpt> If you find out, maybe post the solution at <http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/diqvy/is_it_just_me_or_is_nbr_1010_complete_crap/>, because that seems to be their main complaint :-)
<intellectronica> mpt: that would be a shame. having icons to the left of the text i read or right is a serious distraction. is this something worse raising a bug for, or am i late to the party?
<intellectronica> oh, i guess i am late to the party then :)
<mpt> both
<intellectronica> anyway, other than this one annoyance, well done on a really gorgeous and usable UI. i'm impressed.
<intellectronica> also this reddit comment isn't that similar to my complaint. i don't mind the reduction in horizontal space. i just would like it on the right and not on the left because most of the text i read and write starts on the left and it's painful to reach the icons every time i scan with my eyes to the beginning of the line
<intellectronica> mpt: which product should i file my bug on? is it ayatana?
<mpt> intellectronica, <https://launchpad.net/unity> looks like it
<intellectronica> mpt: fanks
<gambs> Anyone here that could troubleshoot a notify-osd issue? I finally fixed it and five minutes later it stopped working on me. When I logged on, I could do 'notify-send lol' and it would pop up in the right place/whatever. Now, after normal use, the only way I can get that command to work is 'sudo notify-send lol' and it pops up in the wrong place with this weird yellow border.
<gambs> OK, figured part of it out...
#ayatana 2011-09-19
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<njpatel> mhr3, !!!
<njpatel> mhr3, wilkommen
<mhr3> njpatel, hey there boss :)
<thumper> hi mhr3
<thumper> I here welcomes are in order
<mhr3> hi thumper
<kamstrup> mhr3: welcome!
<mhr3> ok, i'll just do "Hi everyone!" :)
<didrocks> hey mhr3 :)
<mhr3> kamstrup, i take it your my first month's mentor?
<kamstrup> mhr3: hehe, I don't know for sure, but I guess :-)
<om26er> gord, Hi! around?
<gord> om26er, hey, yup, whatsup?
<om26er> gord, there is a bug 852506 I think you should see
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 852506 in unity "dash does not scroll down during keyboard navigation" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852506
<om26er> gord, i am cool ;-)
<gord> om26er, yup been on my plate for a while :)
<om26er> gord, should i assign it to you?
<gord> om26er, hrm, there should be a dupe somewhere
 * om26er looks for the duplicate
<gord> om26er, i can't find one, i could of sworn there was one somewhere. i'll assign myself to yours
<davidcalle> gord, ping
<gord> davidcalle, hi there
<davidcalle> gord, hi, I see you have recently commited some dash renderers related stuff, have you checked this bug 851196 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851196 in unity (Ubuntu) "Non-square dash items are stretched to a 1:1 ratio" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851196
<gord> davidcalle, bleh, i didn't think of that, i'll fix that up, thanks :)
<davidcalle> gord, many thanks : )
<and471> hey mpt
<mpt> Hi and471, long time no see
<and471> :)
<and471> mpt, you okay?
<Kaleo> anybody knows the answer to https://answers.launchpad.net/unity/+question/169782 ?
<and471> mpt, what do you think of https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-session/+bug/849742
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 849742 in Session Menu "Should allow booting into other OS's" [Undecided,New]
<mpt> and471, neat idea
<and471> mpt, I remember for the boot experience spec for karmic, there was this idea, but it never came to anything
<and471> mpt, I have it pretty much working in Vala http://imgur.com/cKChq
<and471> mpt, just wanted to check before I attempted anything in C that it wasn't something that conflicted MASSIVELY with some other plans
<mpt> and471, well, we don't have a Restart dialog at all any more...
<and471> ah
<and471> mpt, why is that?
<om26er> njpatel, Hi! quick question, whats the plan about the 'shortcuts' item in the dash home screen for oneiric? remove the 'shortcuts' item for now? bug 852130
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 852130 in unity "Dash - 'Shortcuts' should be removed for now" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852130
<njpatel> om26er, just remove the arrow
<om26er> alright that would do it as well.
<njpatel> om26er, assign to me please and milestone this week
 * om26er edits the title and assigns njpatel 
<mpt> and471, an attempt to reduce the number of session exit commands
<and471> mpt, what you mean 'make things quicker'? :)
<mpt> and471, I don't know what you mean, so probably not :-)
<and471> mpt, well what do you mean then :)
<mpt> and471, to reduce {Lock Screen, Switch User Account, Log Out, Suspend, Hibernate, Restart, Shut Down} to {Lock Screen, Switch User Account, Log Out, Suspend, Hibernate, Shut Down}
<and471> mpt, that seems kind of silly
<and471> mpt, removing an important function because it saves on space
<and471> mpt, do you not think?
<mpt> and471, I do think the exit commands are way too complicated. I sketched a proposal five years ago. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ExitStrategy>
<mpt> and471, you may notice that includes a "Restart Into Windows" button
<and471> mpt, okay but that proposal includes Restart so why has it been removed?
<mpt> and471, I just answered that question above...
<and471> mpt, well not really, you said it was because there were too many options, however in this spec, (I assume) it was considered too important to drop
<and471> mpt, so why now is it considered not important enough to keep?
<mpt> and471, because there is more than one designer working on Ubuntu and there are different ways of de-emphasizing it. The 11.10 way is to move it into the Shut Down dialog.
<and471> mpt, ah so it still exists?
<and471> mpt, the ability to restart
<nhaines> and471: yes, it's presented as an option in the Shut Down dialog.  [Restart, Cancel, Shutdown]
<and471> nhaines, could I get a screenshot? :)
<and471> pretty please :)
<nhaines> and471: sure, give me a sec.
<nhaines> and471: http://ubuntuone.com/2CUxrlZtgpFdlBr0ylaukw
<and471> nhaines, hehe that is a looooooooooooooooong dialog :)
<and471> nhaines, thanks
<and471> mpt, okay so I misunderstood you. I though the ability to Restart had been removed COMPLETELY :)
<nhaines> and471: all the better for the translators, maybe.  :)  You're welcome.
<and471> mpt, now I just have to think of how I could put this idea into that dialog...
<and471> mpt, unfortunately there is a widget you told me about before, a combobox within a button, which would work but we don't have in GTK
<and471> mpt, any thoughts?
<om26er> smspillaz, Hey, 'show desktop' not working, is that your thing ?
<smspillaz> om26er: what's not working with it ?
<om26er> smspillaz, the desktop does not get the focus, the app that is visible becomes in active
<om26er> meaning no input on the app
<smspillaz> om26er: it could just be a persisting bug in the input disabler
<smspillaz> om26er: can you wait like
<smspillaz> till the next unity upload
<om26er> smspillaz, it seem the desktop actually appears in the background but the windows stay upfront, right click would show the right click menu of the desktop
<smspillaz> and see if its still a problem ?
<om26er> smspillaz, surely, though the issue have been there for a month FWIW
<smspillaz> om26er: right, the input disabling stuff is hard to get right because its a hack
<smspillaz> think I've got it this time though ;-)
<om26er> smspillaz, thats good to know :-)
<smspillaz> om26er: ok, so I'll have to eat my words, chrome is causing problems again (as always ...)
<smspillaz> let me check something
<om26er> here how it looks http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=173109
<smspillaz> oh ok, that's different to anything else I've seen
<smspillaz> I thought you were talking about something else
<om26er> seems not specific to chromium
<om26er> ooh, quitting apps from quicklist crashes unity :(
<om26er> tedg, Hi! any thoughts on the long standing bug 627195 ? Its been there before unity so I guess we can conclude unity not to be responsible
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 627195 in libindicate "many apps are unfocused when they are raised from MessagingMenu or SoundMenu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627195
<tedg> om26er, My thought is that window managers should $%#$ get fixed... though I haven't convinced smspillaz of it yet.
<tedg> :-)
<om26er> hahaha alright smspillaz throw some light plz :-D
#ayatana 2011-09-20
<Lirodon> so I had the bizarre idea of having mouse support in grub2
<RAOF> Yes, that is bizarre.
<RAOF> Well, it's not so bizarre, but it's (a) not *that* useful, and (b) hard.
<Lirodon> mainly, cause part of me thinks Ubuntu seriously needs to look at what Windows 8 is doing with recovery options
<RAOF> Recovery is not best done in the bootloader.
<RAOF> ie: boot to a real environment, *then* do nice recovery stuff.
<Lirodon> Hmm
<Lirodon> I have been thinking that Windows 8's recovery stuff isn't in the bootloader, since you do get the mouse and stuff like normal
<RAOF> For example: you can't write to anything from grub.
<Lirodon> and I meant, recovery through Grub as in, a sort of menu that could pass certain "hidden" recovery modes to the bootup
<Lirodon> like: Single-user mode, command-line only mode, VESA graphics?
<RAOF> We currently do that.
<RAOF> If your last boot wasn't successful we default to the recovery mode, whuch has all that stuff.
<RAOF> I don't think adding a mouse makes that better in any significant way - the options are so simple that there's no benifit to having a mouse pointer, other than that it might look slightly friendlier.
<Lirodon> Yeah. The Windows 8 recovery tools are loaded in a GUI (and by hitting F8 on the bootsplash)
<Lirodon> however, my logic would be to use grub2's more advanced theming system to make a menu like that, even if it has to be still keyboard driven
<RAOF> I've not seen the recovery tools you're referring to, but again: does it have to be in the bootloader?  Can't you just select "recovery mode" and do all this with an actual kernel underneath?
<Lirodon> RAOF, http://www.neovelop.com/Media/Neovelop_En/Windows-Live-Writer/Windows-8-boot-menu_8A0F/WP_000224_2.jpg
<Lirodon> http://www.neovelop.com/Media/Neovelop_En/Windows-Live-Writer/Windows-8-boot-menu_8A0F/WP_000230_2.jpg and
 * RAOF wonders if that's run from EFI; that'd be more sane.
<Lirodon> RAOF, its present on all Windows 8 installs, EFI or not
<RAOF> I seem to remember something about Win 8 requiring EFI :)
<Lirodon> actually, it'll be able to use EFI for fancier stuff (like a faster bootup)
<Lirodon> they've already confirmed 8 has the EXACT same minimum requirements as 7
<Lirodon> RAOF, http://i.imgur.com/oF4ki.png and before this, I was thinking a screen with a pictogram like the installer CD (but with like, Enter key -> Gear)
<Lirodon> Although, I do have a wayward way this layout could be possible (in a way) without many changes to grub itself
<RAOF> That seems like a reasonable goal, although I'd ideally hide ?Test RAM? somewhere :)
<Lirodon> RAOF, actually, although its seperated from the rest of them, even the Windows boot menu contains a link to its own memory diagnostic
<Lirodon> my wayward way involves GRUB 2's support for bitmap fonts
<RAOF> Yeah, I just wouldn't present it on the main menu.
<Lirodon> I was just going purely from how grub usually operates
<RAOF> Nor, really, would I present ?recovery mode? on the main menu; I'd save the main menu for top-level OS decisions.
<TheMuso> Isn't windows 8 going to be 64-bit only?
<Lirodon> though ... if you wanna go beyond that...
<Lirodon> TheMuso, no. Windows SERVER is 64-bit only
<RAOF> Well, you can do submenus.
<RAOF> We currently use submenus in grub.
<TheMuso> Lirodon: Ah ok, thats good to hear.
<Lirodon> TheMuso, they wouldn't just randomly drop 80% of their userbase in one release
<Lirodon> its Mac OS Lion that's 64-bit only
<TheMuso> True, but I thought I heard rumblings along those lines...
<Lirodon> I don't think ARM is 64-bit
<TheMuso> Yeah I know about OS X>
<TheMuso> No its not
<TheMuso> But thats not x86.
<TheMuso> So it doesn't count.
<TheMuso> At least IMO
<RAOF> And windows 8 going x86-64 only wouldn't drop anywhere near 80% of their userbase.
<RAOF> Almost all systems bought in the last 5 years support x86-64.
<RAOF> (And lots before that, too)
<Lirodon> I was thinking instead for the bottom, "E - edit boot parameters     C - GRUB command line (advanced)                                                         F2 - Recovery mode"
<Lirodon> though, I'm starting to think, maybe boot parameters/command line should be hidden or require CTRL+C/CTRL+E too, just in case
<Lirodon> RAOF, TheMuso http://i.imgur.com/EH2AH.png did some adjustments
<didrocks> good mornng
<Lirodon> didrocks, hello
<oSoMoN> good morning
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: your gles branch doesn't build btw, needs this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693692/plain/
<Amaranth> otherwise it looks good
<rodrigo_> where can I find the dx-team list archives?
<macer1> bug 682788 :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 682788 in unity "Global menu is not ergonomical on large screens" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682788
<mardy> Kaleo: in the spare time I could work on bug 849732
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 849732 in unity-2d "Alt + <application menubar shorcut> doesn't work" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849732
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: ping
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: pong
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: Hello!
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: howdy
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: if I am correct, you don't need the DXT1, DXT2 ... texture format with GLES. right?
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: I can ifdef the code that uses it
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: so it won't bother you on GLES
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: was lots of code to ifdef
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: since we never hit those codepaths it was easier to just leave the defines in the enum
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: ok, I will leave them. The DXT are just a texture format. You can actually use them no matter the platform...
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: have you seen the change I did for the headers of the shaders.
<Kaleo> mardy: if you have spare time :) I did not think you did
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: I added the macros VertexShaderHeader and FragmentShaderHeader
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: depending on the version of GL, these macros expand to strings that contains the right stuff for the shaders
<Amaranth> ah
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: I just made sure it built and the demos ran :)
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: Are you running on Intel GLES or ARM?
<Amaranth> jaytaoko: intel gles, can't get an oneiric install running on arm
<jaytaoko> Amaranth: ok
<DarwinSurvivor> There have been a fair number of unity related ideas posted on brainstorm in last few months and at this point we have been redirecting them to the bug tracker
<DarwinSurvivor> it would be great if someone from the unity team could act as a "liaison" between unity and brainstorm.
<DarwinSurvivor> even just briefly going through the ideas tagged with "unity" once a month is all that would be necessary.
<DarwinSurvivor> users have been posting quite a few good suggestions, and having to tell each one of them to re-post these suggestions a bug tracker is kind of annoying to these users
<DarwinSurvivor> if anyone would like to work as this liaison, please let me (or any of the moderators on the brainstorm site) know as we would LOVE to hear from you! :D
<nmarques> hell'o
<macer1> hell o nmarques
<om26er> smspillaz, do you have any clue about bug 627195 I have made it a very clean and clear bug report with a test case and some other finding, all in the description.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 627195 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Apps raised from indicators sometimes dont have the focus" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/627195
<smspillaz> om26er: lets see
<smspillaz> oh that
<om26er> smspillaz, you already aware of that?
<smspillaz> om26er: I talked with ted about this but there's really no way to do it other than defining a new standard for focus prevention
<smspillaz> err protocol
<smspillaz> I'll comment on the bug report about it
<om26er> smspillaz, so we should have hopes for the LTS ;-)
<smspillaz> om26er: no as in
<smspillaz> om26er: it needs to be ratified by freedesktop
<smspillaz> I guess we could implement experimental support for it, but its not high on my list of priorities
<om26er> smspillaz, its annoying and everyone faces it though :/
<smspillaz> om26er: I know
<om26er> freedesktop thing might make it longer time thing ?
<smspillaz> well like,
<smspillaz> my argument to ted is that the indicators should make themselves identify as pagers in focus requests
<smspillaz> but he doesn't want to do that
<smspillaz> my other argument was that the indicator should ask the application for the window it wants to activate it and then activate it itself (since it was the last window with the most recent _NET_USER_TIME)
<smspillaz> but he wants it so that the indicator tells the application to activate itself which fails
<smspillaz> his solution to the problem is to make it so that we replace _NET_USER_TIME with something totally different (like a sha1 hash) that can be passed around applications
<smspillaz> which is a perfectly fine solution
<smspillaz> except that it wouldn't work across all window managers
<smspillaz> tedg: ^ did you ever write to wm-spec-list about this? maybe we should draft up a spec for how this would work
<smspillaz> om26er: basically, I agree with his solution, but its just tricky because you are introducing a new protocol to talk to window managers and that means that you need to go through fd.o to get it ratified
<tedg> smspillaz, No I haven't.  I didn't think I had you convinced :-)
<om26er> smspillaz, understood and thanks for the information (the little that got into my non-proogrammer mind)
<smspillaz> heh :)
<smspillaz> tedg: remind me later this week to draft up a spec for this
<smspillaz> I bet it wouldn't be too hard to hack something together to make it work the way you wanted to
<tedg> smspillaz, Let's do it at UDS -- perhaps a session?
<smspillaz> tedg: be aware though that fd.o may well reject it on the grounds that you can acheive the same effect by having the indicator ask for the window id to activate and then activating that window itself as a pager
<tedg> smspillaz, It doesn't have priority over Oneiric things.
<smspillaz> tedg: we're pretty much finished O for compiz
 * tedg files a few more bugs ;-)
<smspillaz> tedg: I won't be at UDS but I will be there for the pre-sprint
<smspillaz> tedg: no as in
<smspillaz> tedg: it doesn't matter how many bugs there are
<tedg> smspillaz, Ah, that's right.  We can do it then.
<htorque> tedg, hi, you probably had no time (and motivation ;)) to look at bug 835646 again? do you think that's release critical as it also affects unity 2d users, which likely use systems with lower resources, thus hitting swapping or worse earlier?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 835646 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service memory leak when starting various applications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835646
<htorque> oh, he's gone :(
<didrocks> htorque: really no motivation then :)
<htorque> didrocks: probably, heh
<FloatingGoat> whats unity 2D built on?
<om26er> FloatingGoat, Qt
<macer1> FloatingGoat, qt, because of that it looks 100 times better.
<FloatingGoat> interesting, that's what i though
<macer1> than 3d version
<FloatingGoat> macer1: i know im jsut now trying the current build from the ppa
<FloatingGoat> and the dash looks 100x
<FloatingGoat> better
<FloatingGoat> what is 3d?
<FloatingGoat> well i thought 11.04 3d was qt too?
#ayatana 2011-09-21
<Lirodon> TheMuso, I'm working on some better mockups for that new boot menu
<Lirodon> RAOF, http://i.imgur.com/WCKpc.png
<Viper550> Anyone here?
<andyrock> cjohnston, ping
<om26er> DBO, Hi! awake yet? there is a regression between unity bzr1569 and 1575 where dragging an icon from the launcher would show it like this http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=173382 I was not able to reproduce this bug with my intel GPU system. commit 1575 sounds to have caused this ;-)
<om26er> thank me later :p
<om26er_> DBO, oh, i didn't mention, I reproduced it with NVDIA with binary driver installed
<apinheiro> DBO, one question about the switcher
<apinheiro> although it mostly works with the icons at the AbstractLauncherIcon
<apinheiro> in the end, the switchermodel contains instances of LauncherIcon, right?
<om26er> can anyone confirm bug 855520 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 855520 in unity (Ubuntu) "icons dragged to trash from desktop fly back to the place from where they were dragged after 5 minutes" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855520
<apinheiro> DBO, well, taking a look to the code, it seems that LauncherIcon are reused
<apinheiro> so the switchermodel are just filled with the running apps icons from the launcher
<apinheiro> DBO, could you confirm that?
<htorque> tedg: hi! you escaped right on time yesterday. ;-)
<htorque> <htorque> tedg, hi, you probably had no time (and motivation ;)) to look at bug 835646 again? do you think that's release critical as it also affects unity 2d users, which likely use systems with lower resources, thus hitting swapping or worse earlier?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 835646 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service memory leak when starting various applications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835646
<tedg> htorque, Honestly, I don't have an idea of where to go on that bug...  so, unless someone has some ideas of what's causing it, I don't know what can be done.
<cjohnston> andyrock: pong
<andyrock> cjohnston, hi
<cjohnston> o/
<andyrock> i got the "uds crew" email
<cjohnston> ok
<andyrock> cjohnston,  i'm so happy... but there is a problem
<cjohnston> ?
<andyrock> i think we (Andrea Grandi and me) can arrive at orlando before 21:00
<cjohnston> On Sunday? The meeting will be Monday morning.
<cjohnston> I've updated the wiki page.
<cjohnston> I will send more emails as we get closer.
<andyrock> cjohnston, so no problem thx
<andyrock> :)
<cjohnston> I haven't decided if I want to drive down there Sunday night
<cjohnston> :-)
<andyrock> see you then
<cjohnston> Sounds good
<htorque> tedg: i see, but do you think this bug is bad enough to "raise its visibility"?
<tedg> htorque, I guess I don't really see the point...  if we knew of a fix or a path to one, I'd push for it getting into distro, but I don't feel we're at that point it.
<htorque> tedg: alrigth, just wanted to be sure that this bug hasn't been forgotten. :-)
<andyrock> om26er, around?
<om26er> andyrock, hey i am here
<om26er> missing me :p
<andyrock> om26er, yeah :)
<andyrock> do you have the last unity and last nux?
<om26er> andyrock, nux 1.10.0-0ubuntu1
<om26er> unity 4.16.0
<om26er> andyrock, want me to test something?
<andyrock> mmm... i don't know if it's the "very last" unity
<andyrock> btw can you try to dragging a launcher icon
<andyrock> to change its position
<htorque> andyrock: i think that's a known bug
<andyrock> htorque, which bug?
<om26er> andyrock, yes i can change the position here
<htorque> if you mean that squashed icon
<andyrock> yes...
<andyrock> squashed icon
<htorque> i think i've seen a bug somewhere
<andyrock> but i'm not sure it's a known bug
<om26er> andyrock, i pinged DBO about that
<om26er> andyrock, http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=173382
<DBO> what?
<andyrock> om26er, yes i mean that bug
<htorque> andyrock: ah, i read that discussion - no bug report.
<andyrock> htorque, np
<om26er> DBO, om26er> DBO, Hi! awake yet? there is a regression between unity bzr1569 and 1575 where dragging an icon from the launcher would show it like this http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=173382 I was not able to reproduce this bug with my intel GPU system. commit 1575 sounds to have caused this ;-)
<om26er> andyrock, you have nvidia?
<andyrock> om26er, no... intel
<andyrock> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<om26er> andyrock, interestingly i cant reproduce the bug with my intel netbook
<andyrock> om26er, ^^^
<FloatingGoat_> im using unity 2D in 11.04 (vs 11.04 unity 3d) and im actually fairly content with it
<htorque> getting it with intel here as well
<FloatingGoat_> my power justw ent out too
<om26er> andyrock, lets play the "you report, I confirm game" :-D
<andyrock> om26er, just a moment... :)
<FloatingGoat_> so unity 11.04? or 11.10? which do you prefer?
<andyrock> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/855761
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 855761 in unity "Dragging a launcher icon makes it squashed" [Undecided,New]
<andyrock> apport-collect doesn't work anymore...
<andyrock> OMG! :/
<DBO> om26er, interesting, will look at it
 * om26er thanks and assigns DBO ;)
<om26er> andyrock, confirmed :)
<andyrock> DBO it's a recent regression...
<DBO> yep
<om26er> andyrock, between bzr1569 and 1575 :)
<andyrock> yeo
<andyrock> *yep
<DBO> om26er, andyrock, fixed
<andyrock> DBO thx.. :)
<om26er> DBO, cool dude :D
<cjohnston> andyrock: what's your name
<cjohnston> please
<andyrock> cjohnston, Andrea Azzarone
<cjohnston> so you are Thursday correct?
<DBO> got get down on Friday
<andyrock> cjohnston, yes
<cjohnston> andyrock: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-11-03/
<andyrock> ok
<Viper550> Hello
<htorque> hm, can you build unity without tests?
<Viper550> I have been gathering critique on a redesign of the boot menu. Given that Windows 8 is going to try and make its boot menus as less, *ahem* text mode as possible, I think that we could go down the same road too
<Viper550> and I was told such a design would be easy to implement in GRUB 2?
<htorque> andyrock: are you using trunk? can you try to reproduce this: open the dash and type something in the dash search field - i get no visual feedback, but the search seems to work fine.
<andyrock> i'm just building the last one
<andyrock> right now it works good for me
<om26er> DBO, if i am not mistaken the fix for bug 676166 was a one liner, would it be safe if I backport it for Natty would it work?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 676166 in unity "Screen corruption when resuming from suspend/hibernate" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/676166
<DBO> om26er, it wont actually apply to natty
<htorque> DBO: bug 855831 is caused by your latest nux commit.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 855831 in unity "Dash - No visual feedback in search bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855831
<htorque> DBO: if you didn't catch it:
<htorque> <htorque> DBO: bug 855831 is caused by your latest nux commit.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 855831 in unity "Dash - No visual feedback in search bar" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855831
<DBO> htorque, oops
<DBO> thanks htorque
<DBO> trying to see why that happened
<FloatingGoat> if i could use compiz for window switching in unity 2d, i'd use it full time.
<FloatingGoat> actually now that i look into it further
<FloatingGoat> its not as bad as i though
<FloatingGoat> theres actually a reason for it being all chopped up
<nprezident> anybody
<nprezident> ?
<Lirodon> Hello?
<Lirodon> zyga, hey
<zyga> Lirodon, hi
<Lirodon> zyga, I'm trying to still, get some opinion on a redesigned boot menu
#ayatana 2011-09-22
<Lirodon> coz_, hello again
<coz_> Lirodon,  hey guy
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<andyrock> JohnLea, around?
<andyrock> JohnLea, btw when you are available can you give a look to the last comment of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/772445
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 772445 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dragging image from firefox/chrome to dock causes lagg/freeze" [Low,In progress]
<htorque> andyrock: hi! can you confirm bug 856184?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 856184 in unity "Launcher doesn't hide if mouse leaves launcher area while launcher not fully unhidden" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856184
<andyrock> htorque, done
<andyrock> i'm not sure if it's a problem in unity (ubuntu) too
<htorque> likely, but i haven't installed that anywhere
<htorque> andyrock: thanks anyway. now to catch the crashers - quitting apps randomly takes down unity here. :(
<andyrock> htorque, me too...
<andyrock> are you able to get a backtrace and open a bug?
<andyrock> htorque, i know you are able... i mean "can you get..."
<andyrock> :)
<htorque> andyrock: sure will do, i just have to purge the desktop-team PPA first (contains the stacking fixing compiz). not sure if that's already in ubuntu and i'm not feeling good when doing such reports with PPAs enabled. :P
<andyrock> htorque, ok ok thx :)
<JohnLea> andyrock; so the issue is that it takes up to 5 sec to get the file type of very large files, and there is no way of reducing this delay?
<andyrock> JohnLea, 5 sec is an example but 1 sec of freeze sucks too... i noticed this freeze only with browser (firefox or chrom*) images
<JohnLea> andyrock; agree that freeze completely sucks.  You have only encountered this when dragging images from *inside* a web page?
<andyrock> JohnLea, yes...
<andyrock> JohnLea, also with images not so "big"
<andyrock> e.g. unity logo on top of LP Unity page
<andyrock> JohnLea, give me just a second... i've an idea
<JohnLea> andyrock; cool
<JohnLea> andyrock; from a design prospective the ideal solution is to find a way to eliminate the delay, but I know that answer doesn't help you
<andyrock> JohnLea, maybe the problem is that the img is not taken from the browser cache
<andyrock> but it is downloaded from the Internet
<andyrock> let me debug... :)
<andyrock> JohnLea, QED
<andyrock> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/53981966/unity-logo-64.png
<andyrock> the problem is that it takes time to download it...
<andyrock> JohnLea, a workaround could be diabiling the icon that should be downloaded
<andyrock> but i guess there is a better solution
<JohnLea> andyrock; good luck, I don't think I'll be much help with this one but keep me posted.  I'll ask racarr when he get's in if he has any ideas
<andyrock> JohnLea, ok... tell racarr that using g_file_query_info_async removes the freeze but not the delay
<htorque> andyrock: you said you were getting the crashes too. are you using the compiz from the ubuntu-desktop PPA (stacking issues fixed)?
<andyrock> i use the ubuntu-desktop ppa
<andyrock> so i guess yep
<htorque> either i've been unlucky for the past 30 minutes or it's related to that compiz version.
<andyrock> htorque, 1:0.9.5.94+bzr20110919-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<htorque> andyrock: thanks. will try again for a bit and then switch back to the PPA.
<andyrock> htorque, try to get the bt using the ppa
<htorque> i haven't seen any crashes right now.
<htorque> andyrock: ok
<andyrock> thx
<htorque> andyrock: meh, this gets rid of all -dbgsym packages. :-/
<andyrock> htorque, yeah....
<njpatel> apinheiro, re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/817691, it seems the a11y code uses unsetenv call after some threads are launched and that's not safe, do we need those calls?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 817691 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[Oneric] unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in getenv()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<njpatel> it seems to be okay to use them very early in the main() but not so good if we start threaded stuff (like gdbus), which calls getenv and can cause a race
<apinheiro> njpatel, hi
<njpatel> apinheiro, hey :)
<apinheiro> hmm
<apinheiro> but this is something new?
<apinheiro> I mean, was crashing before
<apinheiro> ?
<njpatel> nope, it's new in O
<njpatel> apinheiro, in panel-a11y.c, there is g_unsetenv twice, is that required?
<njpatel> basically it's racing between the setenv and dconf starting in a thread
<njpatel> (and doing a getenv)
<njpatel> so, fun
<njpatel> and gettext obviously does getenv too
<apinheiro> njpatel, I will check it
<apinheiro> I didn't write that code, was rodrigo
<apinheiro> but in summary, it should be a g_unset before start the a11y stuff
<apinheiro> and then a set to restore the status
<njpatel> apinheiro, so, it's weird:
<njpatel> in main, we do:
<njpatel>   g_unsetenv("UBUNTU_MENUPROXY");
<njpatel>   g_setenv ("NO_AT_BRIDGE", "1", TRUE);
<njpatel>   g_unsetenv ("NO_GAIL");
<njpatel>   panel_service_get_default();
<njpatel>   a11y_init();
<njpatel> and that calls the unsetenv
<njpatel> get_default() is loading the indicators etc, so they aren't goign to be effected by the unsetenv
<njpatel> but, yeah, please have a look. Ideally we wouldn't be doing (un)setenv's that late in the startup
<apinheiro> well, for what it worths
<apinheiro> we do that
<apinheiro> in order to ensure that any child process will have the proper env
<apinheiro> if this is not required
<apinheiro> we could just avoid restoring the env on a11y_init
<njpatel> I can't think it is with indicators, but if you could test that it doesn't cause regressions with the panel, I can make the change quickly in trunk
<apinheiro> njpatel, and afaik, there isn't any panel-service child process that would require a11y support, right?
<njpatel> nope, none that I can think of
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok, I will move to this then
<apinheiro> njpatel, one question
<apinheiro> to reproduce it
<apinheiro> it happens all the times or it is a race condition
<apinheiro> and just crashes sometimes?
<njpatel> apinheiro, it's a race so very hard to reproduce
<apinheiro> njpatel, btw, could this also be a issue for unity-3d?
<njpatel> apinheiro, at this point, I'd like to just test that there are no regressions when removing those two unsetenv calls, we can then send out a release for the people effected to test
<njpatel> apinheiro, it could but I have yet to see one bug report. That could be due to do the different type of startup with compiz involved etc
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok
<apinheiro> njpatel, looking at the code in detail
<apinheiro> we can remove   g_unsetenv ("NO_GAIL");
<apinheiro> but
<apinheiro> we can't just remove   g_unsetenv ("NO_AT_BRIDGE");
<apinheiro> at panel_a11y_init
<apinheiro> as if we don't do that
<apinheiro> the atk bridge will prevent himself to be loaded
<apinheiro> when we load it by hand
<apinheiro> njpatel, one question
<apinheiro> calling g_unsetenv is a problem if we do that
<njpatel> maybe we can move up the panel init to be before the panel_service init?
<apinheiro> after _get_default, right?
<njpatel> right
<njpatel> so can we move it to before?
<apinheiro> well, my suggestion was similar
<njpatel> :)
<apinheiro> load the bridge before that call
<apinheiro> and then, a different call to ensure that the a11y object hierarchy include the service
<njpatel> right
<apinheiro> I will try that and propose a branch
<njpatel> thankd
<apinheiro> njpatel, is there a problem if panel_a11y calls panel_service_get_default during the intialization?
<njpatel> apinheiro, is this after the unsetenv?
<apinheiro> njpatel, yes
<njpatel> It should be fine
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok, just trying to reduce the change to be as small as possible
<apinheiro> thanks
<apinheiro> njpatel, after a quick test with orca, it seems to keep working
<apinheiro> and it is a small change
<apinheiro> just move panel_a11y_init
<apinheiro> to be called before
<apinheiro>   service = panel_service_get_default ();
<njpatel> apinheiro, okay, I can make that if you want, to avoid merge proposal etc etc
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok
<apinheiro> although for the future, it would be good add a note like this:
<apinheiro> 	//Note: panel_a11y_init needs to be done before service_get_default,
<apinheiro>   // to avoid a race condition with g_unsetenv. Take a look to bug 817691
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 817691 in unity "[Oneric] unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in getenv()" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817691
<njpatel> apinheiro, right, thanks :)
<apinheiro> njpatel, thanks to you
<htorque> smspillaz: hi! is https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80602060/unity_crasher_better.log the crash when closing windows that's already fix comitted?
<htorque> bug 856305 bug 856015
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 856305 in unity "SIGSEGV in _XFreeEventCookies () when closing applications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856305
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 856015 in unity "crash on closing a window" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856015
<andyrock> JohnLea, to avoid the delay what about guessing the content type using filename
<andyrock> ?
<JohnLea> andyrock; hyia
<andyrock> of course only for "virtual" file
<racarr> andyrock: Ping? JohnLea mentioned something you said about drag and drop in unity and some awkward delay?
<andyrock> racarr, hi
<andyrock> well in Unity we use g_file_query_info to get the content type of every single file we are dragging
<andyrock> for locale files it works well
<andyrock> but dragging a browser (chrom* or firefox etc.) image
<andyrock> g_file_query_info takes too time
<andyrock> we can use g_file_query_info to avoid the delay
<andyrock> sorry
<andyrock> to avoid the freeze
<andyrock> but we can't avoid the delay
<andyrock> using g_file_query_info
<andyrock> this is all... :)
<andyrock> I can easily implement this behavior:
<racarr> Hmm. Ok. I will look in to it. (probably not this week...in london for a bit), but im doing some Dnd stuff next week
<andyrock> 1) if the file is a locale one use g_file_query_info
<andyrock> 2) if the file is not in locale guess the mimetype from filename
<racarr> The thing is, firefox should be saying over XDnd what mime types the source can be...
<andyrock> racarr, ok... we just uri/list stuff
<andyrock> *just->get
<racarr> so I don't think we have to use g_file_query_info at all to determine which applications can support I think
<racarr> I can't produce any delay though actually even with a 12mb png
<racarr> but maybe the internet here is too fast :) I will have to look in to it more later. Thanks :)
<andyrock> racarr, will you be online for a while?
<racarr> andyrock: For a while yes. but I am at a sprint atm, so kind of distracted from unity so can't do any too serious looking in to it right now
<andyrock> racarr, no problem... i just want to get a test and tell you the results
<racarr> andyrock: Ok, great, thanks :)
<andyrock> racarr, yw
<andyrock> racarr, dragging and image using chrom* and using nux to get the dnd data i get:
<andyrock> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695120/
<andyrock> firefox gives not (at lease using the nux interface) the type but something like x-moz-nativeimage
<racarr> andyrock: Hmm. I will have to look in to the full code path here, I think something is definitely wrong is there is any delay...
<racarr> if there is*
<om26er> smspillaz, hi could you tell which crash was fixed with this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/compiz-core/compiz-core.fix_856015/+merge/76501 was it this crash bug 851472
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851472 in compiz (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in _XFreeEventCookies()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851472
<om26er> htorque, your's is also the above crash I guess ?
<htorque> yeah :)
<smspillaz> who doth ping me
<smspillaz> om26er: no
<smspillaz> om26er: it was a crash that could happen if an application unmapped a window as withdrawn, re-mapped it, and then closed it
<om26er> smspillaz, ok, i believe the above crash is also in compiz itself though
<htorque> om26er: anothter thing. can you explain what you mean with the 24px in bug 835989? i've seen that report before reporting mine, but didn't quite understand the description.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 835989 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - does not hide if revealed from top 24px of the left edge of the screen" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/835989
<om26er> htorque, invoke launcher from the area top-left 24px and leave it without hovering over the launcher
<om26er> the bug has a video i think
<smspillaz> om26er: hang on
<smspillaz> uhhh
<smspillaz> XNextEvent crashing?
<om26er> htorque, i am going to make a new video for you
<smspillaz> that's a NoCrash (tm) funciton
<smspillaz> om26er: let me look into what might failing in xlib
<om26er> smspillaz, oki doki ;)
<smspillaz> om26er: uhhh, so was xlib recently updated ?
<smspillaz> err libX11
<om26er> smspillaz, no last update six weeks ago
<smspillaz> :/
<om26er> htorque, http://videobin.org/+58l/5n4.ogg
<htorque> om26er: hm, but you didn't trigger the unhide in that area? you just left it while it was unhiding, which i suspected was the problem.
<htorque> om26er: oh, that crasher has a lot of dupes. i probably should have turned on the update-manager service (else you don't get apport popups). ;-)
<om26er> htorque, didnt understand what you mean?
<om26er> htorque, ;-)
<htorque> om26er: in the clip you added to the bug report you didn't reveal it like in the new one (more like i did in my bug: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80589264/launcher-stuck.ogv - starting from below the top-left corner then going upwards to the panel area).
<om26er> htorque, both seem clearly the same to me
<om26er> and i can reproduce the both way
<om26er> also Trevinho had some thoughts about it as well
<htorque> me too. i'll just wait. if this is fixed and i can still make it stuck, i'll just open a new bug. :)
<smspillaz> om26er: ok, I'm going to ask RAOF about that tomorrow. I'm suprised about: event=0x7fffa408d510) considering that its just a pointer to something on the stack
 * smspillaz thinks maybe we should allocate an array the size of XPending
<om26er> smspillaz, ok, thx
<Trevinho> om26er: about that bug I've still to check what we can do
<om26er> Trevinho, it started just after the BFB was removed
<om26er> *from panel
<Trevinho> om26er: ok
<Trevinho> actually I was thinking the same thing
<Trevinho> checking now
<MacSlow> anybody here who knows or goes by the name Victor Eduardo ? please ping me
<om26er> Trevinho, you might want to hold off jason assigned himself so making you aware to avoid duplicate effort
<Trevinho> om26er: I just study the thing quickly now
<Trevinho> if I can find something I'll change the bug infos ;)
<om26er> okay :)
<Trevinho> om26er: do you like: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nkNjhbGwTs ?
<shibata> Hi, all.
<om26er> Trevinho, that looks interesting
<om26er> Trevinho, can i haz the code for real testing?
<shibata> Can anyone review merge request for #663776? https://code.launchpad.net/~cosmos-door/unity/fix-preedit-663776/+merge/75350
<om26er> then i'd be sure if its a distraction or attraction :D
<andyrock> gord, in dash keyboard navigation space key and enter should have the same behavior
<Trevinho> om26er: the code is still on WIP, i've to push it somewhere... But it's bugged for maximized windows actually
<Trevinho> however the animation is very fast, it shouldn't distract
<om26er> Trevinho, oh, i'll hold off then though nice work so far
<Trevinho> and it's somethig requested on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/691776
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 691776 in unity (Ubuntu) "Fade effect when showing the menubar" [Medium,Confirmed]
<om26er> yes, i know that
<Trevinho> om26er: also I guess it wouldn't be too hard to do what should be done according to the design that Mark pointed out: show the menus the more you're near to the panel
<om26er> Trevinho, guess we can have this part sorted out nicely for the LTS then
 * om26er thinks Trevinho is in love with the panel ;)
<Trevinho> om26er: I don't love it so much, but it neeeds to be tuned! :)
<Trevinho> And so, here I am.
<andyrock> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/750358
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 750358 in unity-2d "Launcher icons needs to be desaturated when Dash is open, and tinted with average wallpaper background colour" [High,Confirmed]
<andyrock> fix released?
<om26er> looking
<andyrock> om26er, thx
<om26er> andyrock, not sure about "and gain a tint based on the average wallpaper colour."
<om26er> from the bug report
<om26er> i guess would be better if that screenshot could be accessed
<andyrock> well somethink like the dash
<andyrock> JohnLea, ^^^
<JohnLea> andyrock; yes, basically exactly the same average background colour tinted material that is used for the Dash, Alt-Tab, etc...
<JohnLea> om26er ^^^
<andyrock> well now it has the same average background color
<om26er> JohnLea, currently it looks like this http://videobin.org/+58o/5n7.ogg is that what the bug is about?
<om26er> can we call it fixed
<JohnLea> om26er; yes that looks fixed to me ;-)
<om26er> andyrock, ^^
<om26er> JohnLea, thx :)
<andyrock> om26er, JohnLea thx one bug less... :)
<Trevinho> om26er: try this lp:~3v1n0/unity/fading-panelmenu (not tested if compiles :P)
<om26er> Trevinho, i'll try that now ;)
<Trevinho> JohnLea: I've seen that the "bug" about showing the window buttons on pressing alt has been "fixed"... Is that really the designed solution?
<JohnLea> Trevinho; can you remember the bug #?
<JohnLea> Trevinho; you mean bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/836274
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 836274 in unity (Ubuntu) "Pressing alt on maximized window does show menu but not window controls" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Trevinho> JohnLea: #836274
<Trevinho> Ah, sorry.. .:P
<om26er> andyrock, do you have any thoughts about bug 745707 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 745707 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher should never autohide when the cursor is positioned over the Launcher" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/745707
<andyrock> om26er, if i'm not wrong this was a wanted behavior... so should not be so difficult use the old behavior
<om26er> andyrock, now its not wanted it seems
<om26er> current behavior is really annoying
<andyrock> om26er, i know
<andyrock> assigned to me...
<andyrock> i should work to an huge branch for device
<andyrock> bug i should go now
<om26er> andyrock, super
<om26er> andyrock, the devices branch would probably be for LTS ?
<Trevinho> JohnLea: I asked that since talking with njpatel he told me that it actually was a non-bug (that's why I didn't fix it before)... So I'd need to know how to consider that...
<om26er> i dont remember using alt+f, e etc for in window menus, what happened when you pressed the letter again, for example alt+f to open the menu and pressing alt+f again, did it close the menu or nothing happen?
<didrocks> andyrock: it is wanted
<didrocks> om26er: ^
<didrocks> took a lot of time to get there
<didrocks> and it seems the behavior regressed even :/
<om26er> didrocks, yes i added my findings to the bug report.
<didrocks> om26er: basically, the original behavior was:
<didrocks> om26er: put the mouse cursor in the launcher area (launcher hidden)
<didrocks> press super to show the launcher
<didrocks> release, the launcher should disappear
<didrocks> if after you press super, you moved the cursor, the launcher shouldn't disappear
<didrocks> then another use case
<didrocks> if you press on an launcher icon, and don't move the mouse, the launcher should disappear
<didrocks> but if you press, and in a 1s timeout, you move the mouse, the launcher shouldn't disappear
<didrocks> (this is with a window under the launcher of course)
<didrocks> om26er: makes sense? ^
<didrocks> the 1st behavior regressed, I guess it's because of nux events
<om26er> "if you press on an launcher icon, and don't move the mouse, the launcher should disappear" this is problematic for me :/
<Cimi_> Trevinho: I would abstract your code a little bit more
<Cimi_> Trevinho: I would create a basic animation class
<om26er> didrocks, it was better in 11.04 for sure (but not ideal for me still)
<Cimi_> Trevinho: that class will load callback functions on each frame, and will automatically skip frames if needed
<Cimi_> Trevinho: I'm doing that for overlay scrollbars, for example
<didrocks> om26er: this was like that in 11.04
<Cimi_> Trevinho: I think it makes more sense than creating a class for Fade, a class for ... etc etc
<didrocks> om26er: oh, and I forgot one case, if you press an icon, move the cursor outside of the launcher, there is no 1s timeout
<om26er> didrocks, i'll email your messages to andyrock so that he is also aware of the desired behavior
<om26er> didrocks, this last case seems not to be an issue in Oneiric
<Cimi_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ayatana-scrollbar-team/ayatana-scrollbar/trunk/view/head:/os/os-animation.c Trevinho
<Cimi_> let me know what do you think
<didrocks> om26er: so the only broken case from the desired behavior right now is "mouse in the launcher area with launcher hidden, press super, don't move -> should hide"
<didrocks> om26er: thanks:)
<didrocks> om26er: yeah, only the 1st one is broken
<om26er> didrocks, yw :)
<didrocks> I really bet it's nux sending a "widget enter" events when the launcher move
<om26er> and webapps dont seem fixed to me with latest bamf, i might be doing something wrong :/
<didrocks> om26er: only with chrome
<didrocks> om26er: I mentionned it on the bug :)
<om26er> didrocks, and not chromium?
<didrocks> nope :/
<om26er> didnt see your comment
<didrocks> om26er: DBO will work on a patch
 * om26er downloads chrome :D
<Trevinho> Thanks Cimi... I was thinking that too
<didrocks> om26er: I wasn't that extreme to check it works, I believed DBO when we discussed it and I discovered it didn't work with chromium ;)
<Trevinho> however since my code was just a draft I didn't worked too much on the design
<Cimi> Trevinho: basically, you could translate that class into C++
<om26er> didrocks, i'll test as it installs ;-)
<Cimi> Trevinho: then if you want, you could create a fadecontroller which uses the animation class and only works with opacity
<Trevinho> Also I guess I'm moving back to g_timeout, since the nux timer seems too lazy
<didrocks> om26er: if it doesn't work, blame him! :-)
<Trevinho> Ok, thanks Cimi.
<om26er> didrocks, will ;)
<Cimi> Trevinho: I don't know how to work well with C++, you're much better than me. Albeit that animation class is pretty solid
<Cimi> Trevinho: if you remove the objects or so, animation stops without segfaulting
<Cimi> I'm pretty happy for that piece of code
<Cimi> small, light and functional
<Trevinho> ah, nice :)
<Trevinho> I also handled that in a raw way, but it should work
<Trevinho> However maybe an an animation class which calls an animator object with a special method for doing the requested animation should work I guess
<Trevinho> but before writing nice APIs I've to make it work as I want :P
<Trevinho> also C++ is not my favorite place to write, but that we must use :P
<Cimi> 1 class to deal with timings and objects, if you want 1 class for basic and shared animations
<Trevinho> Ok... Howver I didn't implemented that until now
<Cimi> I know, I just want to optimize your code :-)
<Trevinho> since jay told me he would have handled this better in nux in future
<Cimi> definitely
<Trevinho> yes, thanks Cimi
<Cimi> dealing with animations in this way is pretty hackis
<Cimi> and it's not so perfectly synced
<Cimi> because it goes through gtk main thread
<Trevinho> Eh, that's our problem
<Cimi> well, glib not gtk
<Cimi> maybe it0s better
<Trevinho> yes, of course
<Cimi> definitely something it's better to discuss at the UDS :-)
<Cimi> especially as we need to plan Nux 2.0
<Trevinho> yes, I just talked a little with Jay about this
<Cimi> cool
<Trevinho> However he told me that with the current Nux I have to make redraw my widget at every change in the way I've done I guess
<Trevinho> Cimi: about the other thing (i.e. the white icons)... Do you have any idea in how we could  improve them?
<Trevinho> The fact is that we should both manage dark and white icons with the same mask
<Cimi> Trevinho: i'd like to see your code
<Cimi> Trevinho: how did you make it to have it correctly rendered for the kbd icon?
<Trevinho> Cimi: my code doesn't work correctly for themes with dark icons...
<Cimi> oh ok...
<Trevinho> But in that case I just applied a white mask over the icons
<Cimi> right, got the point
<Trevinho> using the ADD method of Nux
<Trevinho> PLUS, sorry
<Trevinho> however it's a GL_ONE, GL_ONE mask
<Cimi> maybe we can do that with cairo, let me see
<Trevinho> so I jept cairo out
<Trevinho> kept*
<Trevinho> yes, I guess... but I used nux to avoid to redraw the pixmap at all
<Trevinho> we just use a mask over with nux
<Trevinho> by the way the main issue is that if we can't catch the dominant color of an icon, we can't apply the right mask
<Trevinho> I didn't look to this too much, since I had no time, but I guess that if we can know what kind of icon we have, then we can apply the right mask...
<Cimi> maybe CAIRO_OPERATOR_IN
<Trevinho> Just wondering by the way, I'm not that experienced with cairo...
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> well, I think I'm wrong
<Trevinho> I checked, but in the current code changing just an operator is not enugh
<Cimi> the issue is that the icon has dark points, and not points with alpha = 0
<Cimi> so, it's a bit harder
<Trevinho> Ok... I got a solution: ask designers to draw a mono icon :P
<htorque> probably also difficult with the always changing multiload indicator icons?
<Trevinho> since we ship that by default, I guess it should be handled correctly
<Trevinho> however Cimi another issue that I underlined in my yesterday's screenshot is that you can't draw an "active" icon... Like the blue envelope at the current state
<Cimi> yep
<om26er> make does not work using trunk http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695198/
<om26er> is it complaining for nux trunk?
<Trevinho> so it seems
<didrocks> yeah, it needs latest nux trunk
<didrocks> but it can run with older nux
<Trevinho> Cimi: I've read your lib, it's nice
<Trevinho> I guess I could do the same... Also, not to create abstract objects or depending on  function pointers I guess I could use simply signals
<Trevinho> thank you
<Trevinho> Cimi: another thing you could add to the anumation is to make it animate until it reaches a defined peek... Like AnimateUtil.... Of course it could be done also using the cb function and checking for the current value, but managin it in the class would make it better I guess.
<Cimi> Trevinho: there's no need to a threshold
<Cimi> Trevinho: you have a float from 0 to 1
<Cimi> you can now play with it and set your own logic
<Cimi> it's not like you say "this animation does from 0 to 0.5", it's exactly as saying from 0 to 1 with a different timing
<Trevinho> Yes, of course... I was just saying this from an API design point of view
<Cimi> in what my library could be improved is adding apis to control parameters, but I added just what I needed
<Trevinho> Ok
<Trevinho> I also would need to set a starting point....
<Trevinho> also if.. I guess that I can manage that also on the callback
<Cimi> especially from the API point of view you should *not* add uneeded APIs, and changing the threshold looks line something unneeded, as you can do the same in the callback functio
<Cimi> exactly
<Cimi> animation is simply an abstract class that calls a function periodically, given a RATE, for a defined TIME, and calls the function with a float from 0 to 1
<Cimi> in the callback function you deal with the real stuff, leaving the animation class agnostic
<Trevinho> Cimi: basically nux::TimerFuctor AddPeriodicTimerHandler would do the same... But I don't know why it's slower
<Cimi> Trevinho: maybe it doesn't skip frames?
<Trevinho> I guess it's bugged, but I didn't check the code
<Cimi> ok
<Trevinho> Mh, no... It seems that calls the cb too late
<andyrock> om26er, around?
<Trevinho> Cimi I've done my new implementation and works well ;)
<Cimi> cool
<Trevinho> I basically ported your lib, but using some slight differencies
<Trevinho> for example, now i can set the starting point of an animation
<Trevinho> to continue an animation interrupted in at a given point
<Cimi> Trevinho: you can do the same with my code
<Cimi> Trevinho: it's something you can handle in the callback function
<Trevinho> Cimi: I know that...
<Trevinho> but I want control it when starting too
<Cimi> I think that starting an animation from a middle point does not make any sense
<Cimi> it's like scaling an animation
<Trevinho> Cimi it happens... Think... I'm fading out, then I need to re-fade it in....
<Cimi> what do you want it to decrease the length for example
<Trevinho> I must start from the previous alpha value
<Cimi> Trevinho: doing the same in overlay scrollbars
<Cimi> Trevinho: when you hover them in an inactive window
<Cimi> they are grey -> orange -> grey
<Trevinho> Cimi: decreasing the lenght is duable, but I need more computations that my animator can do
<Cimi> try it
<Trevinho> however wait... I push the code in bzr
<Cimi> I need to think a little bit more about that
<Cimi> cause you can always store the weight float from the previous animation, before starting the new one
<Cimi> so, maybe you're right
<Cimi> or maybe you can do the same with the callback function
<Cimi> in any case, I don't know if it worth starting an animation from a middle point
<Cimi> what happens to timing? imagine you set 1 second from 0 to 1, if you start from 0.5 will it take 1 second to reach 1? or 0.5?
<Cimi> in theory I think the animation code should be agnostic
<Cimi> and the fade callback function should handle this thing
<Trevinho> Cimi: well... The fact is, as you say, the callback should then store the starting value and use it to check the new value at every callback.
<Trevinho> But I'd prefer  it to do on the base class.
<donri> hi, can i get back non-global menubar somehow?
<Cimi> Trevinho: the base class is less abstract, then
<donri> i recall there was some envvar during early devel?
<Cimi> Trevinho: that's why I think it's better to keep it in the callback
<Cimi> Trevinho: otherwise you need to store it everytime, even when it's not needed
<Cimi> Trevinho: so, it's even less optimal
<Cimi> donri: export UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0
<Trevinho> I know, but I've to do compromises :)
<Cimi> anyway, let me see the code
<Cimi> maybe it's nicer as you say
<donri> thanks
<Trevinho> Cimi: lp:~3v1n0/unity/fading-panelmenu
<Trevinho> the code in the panel should be better, but this was just my first draft
<Cimi> Trevinho: you're not checking for current running animations when setting rate and duration. I'm not sure wheter they should be stopped or if it's in charge of who calls those functions to stop the animation before
<Trevinho> Cimi: you're right...
<Cimi> Trevinho: hold on, I'm not sure
<Trevinho> Since I wasn't using them, I just focused me on the rest and I just left there the default implementation
<Cimi> Trevinho: I mean, could it be possible that someone wants to reduce the duration?
<Cimi> in realtime?
<Cimi> but then, if someone wants that, it will screw the weight
<Trevinho> Mh, It could be possible... but also stopping the animation and restarting it with different values
<Cimi> as the time diff will immediately change
<Cimi> so, I'm tempted to say let's stop it
<Trevinho> I don't remember if you were stopping them
<Cimi> from coding style, I'd use MAX/MIN in Start()
<Cimi> instead if progress < 0 -> progress = 0
<Cimi> progress = MAX (0, progress)
<Cimi> or CLAMP if you want to clamp it
<Trevinho> Well, yes but since it's a C-ism.... I was avoidng it
<Cimi> OH OK
<Cimi> I am a c++ newbie
<Trevinho> but the unity code is not completely clean
<Trevinho> we mix everything there
<Trevinho> Surely it's not everywhere beautiful to read, but it works :P
<andyrock> Cimi, we know you're a c++ newbie and a python lover ;)
<andyrock> ahahah
 * Cimi hits andyrock
<Cimi> Trevinho: I still think the idea of starting an animation in the middle is a bit weird :-\
<Trevinho> About the fading timings...  I currently set...
<Trevinho> _fade_in_animator = new Animator(200, 150);
<Trevinho>  _fade_out_animator = new Animator(200, 400);
<Trevinho> But maybe a change every 5ms is too high for fast animations? isn't it?
<Cimi> 200??? °_°
<Cimi> 30 FPS is fine man
<Cimi> don't kill our CPUs :-)
<Trevinho> Ohhh ok :)
<Trevinho> I want smooth things! :D
<Cimi> Trevinho: your monitor refreshes at 60 FPS
<Cimi> Trevinho: 200 are useless
<Trevinho> ok, you're right :D
<Trevinho> Cimi: in the bug related to the fading menu entries, Mark said that the wanted design behavior is to show the menus the more you are near to the panel...
<Trevinho> Is this still valid?
<Cimi> I can ask him
<Cimi> he's online
<Cimi> Trevinho: link to bug report?
<Trevinho> Cause I think that is doable right now...
<Trevinho> wait
<Trevinho> Cimi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/691776
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 691776 in unity (Ubuntu) "Fade effect when showing the menubar" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Cimi> Trevinho: do you have an input window near it?
<Trevinho> Cimi: I don't but, I guess that compiz gives us the mouse position... I've to check... Anyway also maybe slower but working gdk event filter would do the job
<Cimi> Trevinho: I know, but i'd like to avoid that
<Cimi> Trevinho: i'm not keen on tracking mouse position
<Trevinho> Mh, well... We don't have many other possibilities I guess. An event window that doesn't grab anything should be fine, by the way
<Cimi> Trevinho: let's ignore it for the moment
<Cimi> Trevinho: I'all afk a bit, quite tired...
<Trevinho> Ok... Thank you Cimi... See ya
<Cimi> yup ;)
<andyrock> DBO the indicator menus should be shown at f10 pressed or f10 released?
<DBO> released
<Lirodon> Hello
<andyrock> DBO, can i ask you why? :) I'm curious for no other
<andyrock> Lirodon, hi
<DBO> andyrock, so if you uhhhh no idea
<andyrock> DBO btw if i keep the f10 key pressed weird things happen...
<DBO> yeah thats weird
<andyrock> let me give a look to it
<Lirodon> I'm trying to get some traction going on a GRUB redesign
<DBO> its cycling
<DBO> its the same thing as holding aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DBO> like that
<DBO> so its just getting fuckloads of "show" calls
<Lirodon> http://i.imgur.com/TgxQv.png i.e. this.
<Lirodon> I was told this would be possible in GRUB2
<andyrock> Lirodon, maybe this is not the right place to speak about this
<Lirodon> andyrock, Isn't Ayatana related to design?
<Lirodon> or is that just the desktop design?
<Lirodon> Cause well, #ubuntu-artwork is inactive, and someone in #ubuntu-devel suggested I try here (even though I personally think that something like this would be a cross between artwork and devel)
<andyrock> Lirodon, i think it is just dekstop design...
<Lirodon> Though, since your work has helped "define" the current look of Ubuntu as a whole, getting input from here can be valuable too
<Viper550> I'm gonna try and see if I can start making that for real, I'm downloading the 11.10 beta now
#ayatana 2011-09-23
<micahg> I have a crazy memory leak in unity-2d panel, how can I help debug
<Viper550> Hello
<DBO> Trevinho, present?
<Trevinho> DBO: here I am
<Trevinho> also if it's 6am here..
<Trevinho> :P
<DBO> Trevinho, I have reviewed your branches
<Trevinho> I saw your reviews
<Trevinho> I fix the menu hacks getter thing
<Trevinho> then I'll merge it with the other branch to check the issues
<Trevinho> I should have had done just one branch, but I didn't since I hoped you would have merged at least the first one, before :P
<Amaranth> DBO: I forget, was there a reason the panel shadow couldn't use nux for drawing?
<Trevinho> anyway thank you DBO... I'll let you know when I'm done
<DBO> Amaranth, stacking
<Amaranth> ah
<Trevinho> DBO: lp:~3v1n0/unity/menus-switching-hacks should be fine now
<didrocks> good morning
<Trevinho> DBO, I should have fixed lp:~3v1n0/unity/panelmenu-fixes Now you should be able to merge it in  lp:~3v1n0/unity/menus-switching-hacks
<oSoMoN> good morning
<andyrock> didrocks, if ti requires an FFe should i remove the assigment from myself?
<didrocks> andyrock: no, you sould maybe ask for it, but TBH, I really doubt it will be acked for O
<andyrock> didrocks, but the current behavior, TBH, really sucks :)
<didrocks> andyrock: I really like it though
<didrocks> andyrock: if you just want to focus an app or open it, you click on it
<didrocks> then, the launcher will hide
<didrocks> if you want to open more than one, especially when the session starts, you click on one
<didrocks> then move the mouse
<didrocks> and the launcher stays
<didrocks> andyrock: took more than 10 hours to get the right behavior, quite tricky
<andyrock> indeed... but when sometimes happens that i want to focus the app A but i focus the app B for error
<andyrock> and i should move again the mouse to the right than to the left
<didrocks> andyrock: well, 1s timeout is not enough for you? :)
<andyrock> didrocks, i've not a 1s timeout :)
<didrocks> andyrock: hum, you mean, it immediatly hides?
<andyrock> didrocks, yes...
<didrocks> andyrock: because you put your mouse outside of the launcher, isn't it?
<andyrock> didrocks, let me try (i should revert my branch)
<andyrock> give me a moment
<didrocks> andyrock: it should only hide immediatly if you click on something and put the mouse outside of the launcher
<didrocks> andyrock: the behavior (apart from the bug I mentionned), is the same than in natty
<andyrock> didrocks, the super bug is a low one...
<andyrock> i mean is not so critical
<andyrock> but should be tricky to solve
<didrocks> it's annoying
<didrocks> especially if you are using touch device
<andyrock> didrocks, i've not touch device :/
<didrocks> andyrock: basically, the mouse will still be "under" the launcher area
<andyrock> i got it
<andyrock> didrocks, the timeout works well sorry :)
<didrocks> ahah! :-)
<didrocks> andyrock: see, your branch broke that! :p
<didrocks> that's why the hide machine can be quite tricky :-)
<andyrock> didrocks, i've just delete my branch
<andyrock> well with my branch the launcher never hides when the mouse is over the launcher
<didrocks> andyrock: if you want to have a look at the super issue, you're more than welcome :)
<andyrock> maybe the bug title is not so correct
<andyrock> Launcher - Launcher should never autohide when the cursor is positioned over the Launcher
<andyrock> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/745707
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 745707 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher should never autohide when the cursor is positioned over the Launcher" [Medium,In progress]
<andyrock> in the bug description is cleaner bug the title doesn't refert to the spread
<andyrock> and i've read just the bug title :)
<andyrock> smstacking, compiz action works as aspected only for super / alt / ctrl
<andyrock> for other key it's like a loop
<smstacking> ah right
<smstacking> hrm, I seem to recall that it didn't work for keys that didn't have a modifier because of the way that we release grabs now
<smstacking> racarr fixed that in trunk recently
<smstacking> dunno if I've backported the fix to oneiric yet
<andyrock> smstacking, so it is/was a compiz bug... thx for the info
<smstacking> andyrock: maybe
<andyrock> smstacking, i think the patch is not in oneiric yet
<andyrock> using apt-get source compiz
<andyrock> in event.cpp i still have
<andyrock> 	switch (event->type)
<andyrock> 	{
<andyrock> 	    case KeyPress:
<andyrock> 		XUngrabKeyboard (priv->dpy, event->xkey.time);
<andyrock> 		break;
<andyrock> 	    default:
<andyrock> 		break;
<andyrock> 	}
<andyrock> assuming that this is the patch: http://git.compiz.org/compiz/core/commit/?id=6b8ecb998ce409462cfd72343696f4925aa33fdb
<greyback> mardy: hey, is the legacytray disabled for you?
<greyback> Saviq: ^^
<Saviq> greyback: yes
<greyback> Saviq: hmm, ok thanks. I guess it's intentional then
<Saviq> not sure it is
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/779382
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 779382 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "update-notifier not visible under unity" [High,Triaged]
<greyback> Saviq: I've just enabled it and it doesn't appear to be working. Get X Error: BadWindow.
<Saviq> greyback: how do you enable it?
<greyback> dconf, in com.canonical.unity-2d.panel
<greyback> oh wait, no I'm completely wrong.
<greyback> The ! is not to disable, but to force on left-most screen only
<greyback> It must be enabled so. Last commit adds white-listing of apps, so better see what they are to test
<andyrock> didrocks, I'm on "super bug"
<andyrock> well, as you said the problem is that RecvMouseEnter is called...
<andyrock> we can make RecvMouseEnter useless checking that if TRIGGER_BUTTON_SHOW is true
<andyrock> s\that\
<andyrock> the problem is that not only recvmouseenter is called but also recvmouseenter
<andyrock> sorry recvmousemove
<andyrock> and i really don't want to use another variable to check inside recvmousemove if it's a fake one :)
<didrocks> DBO: ^
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, we fixed that in nux for natty, but seems it regressed
<didrocks> basically, the idea was to not got any mousemove if the launcher is moving, but not the mouse
<DBO> im confused
<didrocks> DBO: put the mouse under the launcher area, launcher hidden
<didrocks> press super to show the launcher
<didrocks> release
<DBO> yeah
<didrocks> then, the launcher stays
<DBO> it doesn't re-hide
<didrocks> indeed, that's because we receive a mousemove when the launcher is showing (moving)
<didrocks> as in natty before the fix
<didrocks> so MOUSE_POST_REVEAL (or whatever is called) it set to 1
<didrocks> it's*
<didrocks> and is* ;)
<DBO> okay looking it it
<didrocks> thanks DBO :)
<DBO> andyrock, sorry about your other branch dude, you saw my comment on why we cant merge it right?
<andyrock> DBO, yeah
<andyrock> np
<andyrock> :)
<andyrock> i've already deleted it
<andyrock> didrocks, just another quick question
<andyrock> it's too late for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/713423
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 713423 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher gets cluttered when having multiple partitions and/or external volumes attached" [Medium,In progress]
<didrocks> andyrock: need a FFe as well
<didrocks> andyrock: TBH, I think bug #814610 (which needs a FFe as well) will be more useful
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 814610 in unity (Ubuntu) "Since showing devices in Nautilus is removed, there is no way to format an usb stick" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/814610
<andyrock> didrocks, a quicklist item should be added only to usb icon?
<andyrock> *icons
<didrocks> andyrock: seems the easiest to me, wdyt?
<didrocks> andyrock: but if you don't feel it, I think I'll give it a shot next week, just something I don't want we forget for finale :)
<andyrock> the device icon stuff should be redesigned for P
<andyrock> i've my private branch
<andyrock> (according to design decisions)
<andyrock> so i can try to fix that bug
<andyrock> becuase i've already played with device icons :)
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, that was my thought, hence the fact I propose that to you :è)
<czajkowski> aloha
<jono> gord, around?
<jono> or maybe MacSlow
<jono> are you guys familiar with that the sizes don't show in the buttons in the file lens filter?
<MacSlow> jono, what's up?
<MacSlow> jono, I know about it... is in the works to being fixed.
<jono> cool, thanks MacSlow :-)
<MacSlow> jono, you mean the ellipsisze showing instead of the sizes?!
<jono> MacSlow, yup
<MacSlow> jono, btw... do you know if that's has a bug filed on it... I'm a bit lost in the pile atm :)
<jono> MacSlow, I haven't seen one
<MacSlow> ok
<htorque> jono: hi! have you maybe seen a bug report about the "Science & Engin..." button in the filter? :)
<MacSlow> htorque, that should be fixed
<MacSlow> in unity trunk (and release) already... since two weeks or so
<htorque> MacSlow: should it be in trunk?
<htorque> oh
<MacSlow> htorque, yeah I fixed and merged that for sure
<MacSlow> htorque, do you still get that?
<htorque> MacSlow: yes, i'm on trunk from a few hours ago.
<MacSlow> wtf?!
<htorque> let me check the beta 2 cd
<jono> what is the bug?
 * MacSlow restarts unity with english locale
<htorque> jono: super + a → filters. you should see  "Science & Engin..." even if there's enough room to show the whole thing.
<jono> htorque, I see that
<jono> Science & Engin...
<htorque> MacSlow: ok, then that seems to still be there :-(
<MacSlow> htorque, well my fix is in there... but we can't do magic there since the string is so long and the filter-buttons are not meant to be bigger
<MacSlow> htorque, I shrinked the left and right margin in the buttons... it used to be worse
<htorque> MacSlow: shouldn't the german terms be even longer? you don't see it with german locals, right? it's no catastrophe, it's just not very nice to look at, if you have enough room to the left. :)
<MacSlow> htorque, asthetics-wise there should be some padding in the filter-buttons...
<htorque> MacSlow: no, i meant left of the filter area (i'm opening it fullscreen on my 1600x900 screen).
<MacSlow> htorque, hm... there goes the man that could have answered this thing :)
<htorque> hehe
<htorque> would have been boring if you had no tasks left for P, wouldn't it ;-)
<ach1m> MacSlow, you asked if there is a bug filed, there you go → https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/851359
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 851359 in unity-lens-files (Ubuntu) "Ellipsized values in size filter" [High,Triaged]
<MacSlow> htorque, I can easily occupy myself for two cycles with no new feature work... I'm not kidding
<htorque> MacSlow: that doesn't sound too good. try not to burn out! :)
<MacSlow> htorque, too late... that already happend once
<MacSlow> ach1m, thanks... commented on the bug
<htorque> MacSlow: :-( at least you now know the signs...
<MacSlow> htorque, yeah... thanks to a talk jono once did at Guadec ... about two years ago... that was a shocking eye-opener I can tell
<jono> :-)(
<jono> :-)
<MacSlow> this is my way to fight it atm: http://macslow.net/images/wheelie-12.jpg :)
<mterry> smstacking, :)  heyo -- remember how I was testing the PPA version of compiz for its stacking fixes?  The recent oneiric version doesn't fix as many issues as i remember the PPA version fixing.  Are there more in the pipeline?  Is it a known issue?
<htorque> mterry: anything reproducible (then let's open a bug report)? i've only seen xchat causing trouble since the update from the ppa to oneiric.
<mterry> htorque, not reproducible yet
<htorque> mterry: yeah, that's the big problem with those bugs - i'm not sure how useful bug reports without a test case are. :-/
<AlanBell> anyone looking at bug 851694
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851694 in unity (Ubuntu) "application icons in apps lens are all called "button"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851694
#ayatana 2011-09-24
<htorque> DBO: hi! are you aware that the launcher doesn't unhide from the _top_ two pixels? i only found bug 839677 about the bottom-left corner (it's also two pixels there).
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 839677 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher fails to reveal when the pointer is positioned in the bottom left corner of the screen" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839677
<Andy80> hi all
<Andy80> andyrock: after "italian stallions" we also have "italian moles" :\ since our minister Gelmini pretend we have built a 750 km tunnel between Abruzzo and CERN -.-
<htorque> Andy80: "Il superamento della velocità della luce è una vittoria epocale per la ricerca scientifica di tutto il mondo." sounds funny as well :D
 * Andy80 sad :\
<htorque> come on, it's not like he's the minister for education and research. oh, wait... :P
<andyrock> Andy80, what? really?
<Andy80> andyrock: yes, sad but true http://www.repubblica.it/scuola/2011/09/24/news/gaffe_gelmini-22159174/?ref=HRER2-1
<andyrock> Andy80, so sad :/ but you made a mistake :)
<andyrock> it's not "our minister"
<andyrock> at least it not "my"
<andyrock> *it's
<andyrock> htorque, btw do you speak italian? :)
<htorque> ho studiato l'italiano a scuola, but today i cannot even order a pizza in italian :P
<andyrock> htorque, cool :)
<htorque> andyrock: hi, what do you think: should i edit title and description of bug 839677 as this is also a problem in the top-left corner, or better open a new bug report (haven't found one)?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 839677 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher fails to reveal when the pointer is positioned in the bottom left corner of the screen" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839677
<andyrock> htorque, change the title
<htorque> will do
<andyrock> thx :)
<andyrock> htorque, i'm quite busy... i've just formatted for mistake my brother usb pen drive
<andyrock> fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/814610
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 814610 in unity (Ubuntu) "Since showing devices in Nautilus is removed, there is no way to format an usb stick" [Wishlist,In progress]
<htorque> testdisk? :)
<andyrock> yeah
<htorque> if you overwrote the pen drive, buy him a beer, else you should be able to restore everything. ;)
<andyrock> some time ago i formatted for mistake my brother hard disk
<andyrock> during the thesis...
<andyrock> :/
<htorque> when i wrote my master thesis i had like six backups :D
<andyrock> heheheh....
<htorque> happened too often that i rm'ed the wrong stuff
<andyrock> so i'm quite able to recovery formatted data :)
<htorque> anyways, good luck! :)
<andyrock> htorque, pen drive data recoveried and bug fixed M)
<andyrock> ;)
<htorque> \o/
<andyrock> htorque, http://people.ubuntu.com/~andyrock/Format.png
<htorque> sweet :)
<andyrock> the dialog is of gnome-tweak-tool...
<andyrock> *sorry gnome-disk-tool
<koud> Hello, I wonder if there has been some discussin regarding input meathods
<koud> I am not sure if this is something that should be discussed here, but I think the way input methods for different languages are working in ubuntu (and other buntu versions) is very confusing for users and not convenient.
<andyrock> htorque, present?
<htorque> yes
<andyrock> htorque, i've a test for you
<andyrock> :)
<andyrock> can you?
<htorque> sure
<andyrock> type alt+f1
<andyrock> than down down...
<htorque> getting sea sick
<andyrock> with key nav still active try to drag the launcher down
<htorque> hello crash
<htorque> shouldn't alt+f1 highlight the bfb? i see no feedback whatsoever until pressing the down arrow. plus, when pressing the down arrow it's jumping up and down (i have an overfull launcher bar).
<andyrock> htorque, yeah they're different bug
<andyrock> but when you try to drag the launcher using the mouse with key nav active
<andyrock> do you get a crash?
<andyrock> *different bugs
<htorque> andyrock: yes. tried it two times, both times got a crash.
<htorque> i'm just looking for the other issues. the ubuntu item not highlighted is nothing too serious, but that jumping when navigating downwards is awful.
<htorque> do you have time to get a backtrace for the crash?
<htorque> else i could do it
<htorque> crash is in nux::WindowCompositor::MouseEventCycle
<htorque> good, first one is bug 849561
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 849561 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - Launcher icon for Dash does not highlight when the Alt+F1 key shortcut is pressed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/849561
<htorque> andyrock: if you see this too: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80869694/jump-around.ogv - please confirm bug 858469
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 858469 in unity "Keynav - pressing down key causes launcher items to jump up and down" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858469
<htorque> andyrock: bug 831678 shows a similar stacktrace (just starts different)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 831678 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::WindowCompositor::MouseEventCycle()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831678
<andyrock> htorque, sorry not at pc... giving a look right now ;)
<andyrock> htorque, you should open another bug for the freeze
<andyrock> also if the stacktrace is quite similar
<andyrock> since the procedures to get them is very different ;)
<andyrock> brb
<htorque> yeah, will do, just have to install some more -dbgsym stuff first. at least that's finally an easy to reproduce bug :)
<andyrock> htorque, thx
<htorque> andyrock: bug 858494 - wasn't sure about the package. just used nux like the other two crashes in that method.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 858494 in Nux "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::WindowCompositor::MouseEventCycle()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858494
<htorque> andyrock: now i got a test for you: move your mouse over the launcher bar (i'm not sure if needs to be "filled") then press alt+f1 → do you get a crash?
<andyrock> htorque, just a moment
<andyrock> htorque, i've confirmed the two reported bug
<htorque> i see, thanks!
<andyrock> htorque, and i get a crash too
<andyrock> moving the mouse and pressing alt+f1
<andyrock> htorque, in general i get a crash if i press alt+f1
<andyrock> and the mouse is already in the launcher area
<htorque> cool (or not). it seems fine here as lon as i'm not in the launcher area.
<andyrock> which hide option do you use?
<andyrock> brb
<htorque> andyrock: when i tested the crashes, "never hide"
<htorque> andyrock: opened it as bug 858502
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 858502 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in operator--()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858502
<andyrock> htorque, confirmed
<andyrock> they are all critical bugs
<andyrock> but i cannot change the their importance
<andyrock> om26er will do it ;)
<andyrock> nice work
<htorque> om26er will probably close them as dupes - as he always does with my reports this cycle. :D
<htorque> also interesting: alt+f1 (mouse outside of the launcher bar area), push mouse over launcher area, press down key a couple of times → no jumping around.
<htorque> will add this to the bug report
<andyrock> htorque, launcher keynav is quite bugged
<andyrock> :/
<andyrock> and don't worry for dupe
#ayatana 2011-09-25
<AriaDesu> How do I activate the overlay scrollbar?
<coz_> mm I thought that was by default?!
<AriaDesu> I'm on Fedora with Gnome 3. But I just built and installed it from source
<AriaDesu> It's supposed to work, but I dunno how to config it
<coz_> AriaDesu, oh mm..  i uninstalled fedora  2 weeks ago.. I may reinstall and test it on there
<AriaDesu> But you wouldn't know how to activate it offhand?
<coz_> AriaDesu,  not off hand but let me try a search
<AriaDesu> Surely this isn't an odd question =P I mean, turning it on must be vitle part of testing... =P
<coz_> AriaDesu,  i find nothing on fedora/gnome/overlay scrollbars
<AriaDesu> Well, it's the regular Ubuntu/Ayatana one
<AriaDesu> Just on top of Fedora without Unity
<AriaDesu> Wouldn't it be activated the same?
<coz_> AriaDesu,  not sure,, it may have coded ties with unity,, but I am not the one to answer that
<AriaDesu> Assuming it didn't: If you turned it off, what would you do if you wanted to turn it back on?
<coz_> AriaDesu,  off the top of my head maybe something like    echo "export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=1" | sudo tee /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars> /dev/null
<coz_> AriaDesu,  i wouldnt try that unless  you check if it is the right t hing,, let me check onlinne
<AriaDesu> Thank you
<coz_> AriaDesu,     http://askubuntu.com/questions/35233/how-to-enable-overlay-scrollbars
<AriaDesu> why thank you, coz_
<coz_> AriaDesu,  no problem,, see if any of that takes effect on fedora,, i would be interested in k nowing myself :)
<AriaDesu> Oh? Seems I was missing "liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0"
<AriaDesu> No wait...
<AriaDesu> Yes, thats the one I'm missing
<AriaDesu> Thought they were both in "overlay-scrollbar"
<AriaDesu> where do I find the lib for it then?
<coz_> AriaDesu,  mmm thats a good question,, probably on one of the ubuntu sites,,, or via ubuntu  buy you would most likely  need to compile or find a , probably non existent  rpm for it
<AriaDesu> I didn't think I'd ble able to find an rpm. But source would be nice x3
<AriaDesu> I can't seem to find the source for liboverlay-scrollbar
<AriaDesu> Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<AriaDesu> Right, I'm a bit confused right now
<AriaDesu> Does this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/overlay-scrollbar/0.2.11-0ubuntu1
<AriaDesu> include liboverlay-scrollbar?
<AriaDesu> Because I can't seem to be able to find the source for the lib
<AriaDesu> and every reference to it's source leads me to overlay-scrollbar itself
<AriaDesu> which I already have, and it isn't working
<AriaDesu> No matter what I do I can't find the source for "liboverlay-scrollbar". Is this source simply not available?
<coz_> AriaDesu,  let me check
<coz_> AriaDesu,    http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-dev
<coz_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-0
<AriaDesu> Hm...
<AriaDesu> seems I already have it and that it came with "overlay-scrollbars"
<AriaDesu> my problem is that my GTK hasn't been patched
<AriaDesu> But doing that is proving troublesome as well x) It seems to have been written with only Debian in mind
<AriaDesu> the patch that is
<htorque> andyrock: is your branch ready for testing?
<andyrock> someone called me?
<htorque> andyrock: heya! wanted to know if your keynav fix is ready for testing?
<andyrock> htorque, the jump problem? yeah
<htorque> great, it's compiling.
<andyrock> htorque, it' a workaround
<andyrock> i've find the real problem
<andyrock> but i really don't want to change too much in launcher.cpp
<andyrock> becuase launchep.cpp is like a puzzle
<andyrock> :)
<htorque> yeah, at least not at this stage :)
<htorque> last time i looked at launcher.cpp it was small and nice - that's why i don't want to look at it anymore :P
<andyrock> htorque, launcher.cpp code is really tricky so don't worry if you don't understand it
<andyrock> :)
<andyrock> htorque, https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-858469/+merge/76894
<htorque> nah, i'm sure i'd be able to follow it - it would just take more time than i'm willing to invest.
<andyrock> htorque, :) let me know if the workaround works
<andyrock> htorque, it doesn't solve the crash eh :)
<htorque> andyrock: it does work (will add a comment to the merge request). i think that's how the first implementation of keynav worked (with the launcher extended all the time). anyways, keynav needs some rework to meet the design given in bug
<andyrock> htorque, i know
<htorque> nah, i lost the bug number
<htorque> hehe
<htorque> about scrolling i mean
<htorque> andyrock: yeah, both crashers still there. GO FIX THEM! :P
<andyrock> htorque, the launcher should scroll only when needed
<andyrock> but to fix it i should fix this bug too :)
<andyrock> htorque, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/765749
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 765749 in unity (Ubuntu) "Launcher - When useing Alt F1 launcher keyboard navigation, Launcher should not scroll until top or bottom of Launcher is reached " [High,Triaged]
<htorque> right, thanks - this time i'll subscribe to it ;)
<htorque> andyrock: btw, om26er did it → bug 858494 is now a dupe. ;-) but i don't think that's right. stacktraces start rather different.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 831678 in nux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #858494 compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::WindowCompositor::MouseEventCycle()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831678
<andyrock> htorque, i'll give a look to it
<andyrock> htorque, without my branch with keynav activated, launcher autoscroll works?
<htorque> gotta test
<andyrock> htorque, let me know
<htorque> you mean autoscroll with the mouse pointer?
<htorque> andyrock: oh yeah, that stopped working with your branch.
<htorque> but why would you autoscroll with the mouse if you are using key navigation? :P
<andyrock> htorque, i really don't know :)
<andyrock> htorque, what should happen if i've the mouse in the autoscroll area and i press key down/up
<andyrock> ?
<htorque> andyrock: it should jump around and make me sea sick. ;-) i think that's something the design team should think about.
<andyrock> htorque, IMHO during the keynav, the mouse wheel scrolling, the dragging and the autoscrolling should not work
<andyrock> it make no sense... :)
<andyrock> if you want to use the mouse don't use the keynav :)
<htorque> i agree :)
<andyrock> we should open another bug...
<htorque> but i'm just a tester and no "authority" ;)
<andyrock> i'll ping JohnLea tomorrow...
<andyrock> :)
<andyrock> htorque, you open it or I open it?
<htorque> i can do it :)
<andyrock> htorque, thx
<andyrock> make sure to add ayatana-design
<htorque> bug 858794
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 858794 in unity "Keynav - Ignore mouse actions while in key navigation mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858794
<htorque> yeah did that
<andyrock> thx
<AriaDesu> Hello
<AriaDesu> I'm still trying to get the overlay scrollbars working. I've installed it, and patched my gtk2 to be compatible with it
<AriaDesu> And rebooted
<AriaDesu> But they still don't show up. Does anyone know how to enable them?
<ilari_> Hello folks, i have a problem with unity desktop: I installed unity on ubuntu-studio. I have added ''compiz --replace ccp'' to run on startup. Still, the unity wont load my previous settings etc. icons i have added, or desktop applications. How can i make the unity to load my settings from the last session?
<htorque> ilari_: for ubuntu support try #ubuntu, for oneiric (11.10) #ubuntu+1. also keep in mind that it's weekend. :)
<AriaDesu> htorque: I've got a GTK question, where I'm trying to apply a patch to GTK written for Ubuntu, but I'm on Fedora. Where does that go =P?
<htorque> i have not the slightest idea! :P anyways, you'll likely get a response faster during weekdays. :)
<ilari_> htorque: ok thanks.
<AriaDesu> I'll keep trying till then. If I can figure it out on my own, that's even better x)
<Cimi_> Trevinho: hey, here?
<liar> hi, i've got a problem with unity: http://imgur.com/YT8Is is there a way to get the default theme back?
<liar> i tried unity --replace but that didn't change anything
<MrChrisDruif> Running gnome3 I see?
<liar> MrChrisDruif: yes
<liar> Version 3.1.92 it says
 * MrChrisDruif running still 11.04
<MrChrisDruif> However, did you run unity --replace with Alt + F2 or with the normal Dash/Launcher/whatever it is called?
<MrChrisDruif> And I see there is an error with the shell theme?
<jbicha> MrChrisDruif: that's normal unless someone has installed the gnome-shell-extension for user themes
<liar> MrChrisDruif: http://codepad.org/8BvjCPbc this is all i get
<MrChrisDruif> jbicha; I've never run 11.10 yet, I was planning to do a trail tomorrow
<Cimi_> liar: try restarting, it looks like gnome settings daemon crashed
<liar> Cimi_: i tried that several times^^
<liar> and gnome-settings-daemon is running
